#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-08-16
<darkhole> Buenas noches
<andresmujica> hola darkhole cesArgOmez SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> como van?
<darkhole> Bien
<cesArgOmez> andresmujica, SerioMeneses, darkhole que tal como va todo ?
<andresmujica> no se si se me paso el correo, pero no vi el acta de la reunion pasada, ni las tareas ni se quien es el moderador de hoy...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, darkhole cesArgOmez saludos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no?
<SergioMeneses> claro q lo envie!!!
<SergioMeneses> lo q si no se escogio fue moderador para hoy
<andresmujica> no vi el correo...
<cesArgOmez> mmm yo tampoco lo vi :-|
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, lo envie respondiendo tu email
<andresmujica> igual grave k no se defina moderador para la siguiente reunion porque entonces no hay quien la programe y defina el orden del dia...
<SergioMeneses> aqui esta el acta
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones/01-08-2011
<SergioMeneses> raro yo veo el email
<andresmujica> reenvielo pls
<IngForigua> noches
<cesArgOmez> IngForigua: hola 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, saludos
<cesArgOmez> ya llego 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, darkhole cesArgOmez hay lo reenvie
<cesArgOmez> si, ya llego :P
<SergioMeneses> raro...
<andresmujica> como k solo me lo habia mandado a mi.
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> quien hace la moderacion de hoy entonces?
<andresmujica> para k arme rapidamente la reunion en el loco directory y los temas
<IngForigua> que pereza zzz
<andresmujica> lo dice porque es festivo, esta lloviendo y hace frio ???
<IngForigua> los lunes son malos
<IngForigua> jajaja
<cesArgOmez> a todas
<darkhole> Bueno, quien lo crea?? Me queda dificil, estoy sin Alt+Tab...
<IngForigua> Bueno
<IngForigua> iniciamos o que?
<IngForigua> ya pasaron 10 min
<andresmujica> proponog a cesArgOmez o a IngForigua
<darkhole> Voy por IngForigua
<cesArgOmez> SergioMeneses, IngForigua, darkhole, andresmujica: hablando de lunes, les pido disculpas por el pasado pero ya estoy en clase salgo a las 10:00 pm de clase, lo que significa que llegare como tarde o no llegare :(
<andresmujica> listo IngForigua
<andresmujica> hagale
<IngForigua> Ups
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ++
<cesArgOmez> yo tambien voy por forigua xD!
 * SergioMeneses pide un segundo... mientras IngForigua puede ir armando
<IngForigua> Bueno
<IngForigua> Temas para discutir hoy?
<IngForigua> para armar la agenda
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<darkhole> 0. Tareas pendientes
<IngForigua>  Tarea1: Elaboración de formatos para el registro de actividades de los proyectos      Resp: Daniel 
<IngForigua> Y eso como va
<IngForigua> DanielF?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, haga primero la lista completa del orden del dia
<darkhole> IngForigua, primero defina los temas, despues empezamos a trabajarlos
<IngForigua> a oka
<IngForigua> 0. tareas pendientes
<darkhole> 1. SFD
<darkhole> 2. Estado de proyectos
<IngForigua> 1. SFD y eventos vendieros
<andresmujica> creo k viene un global jam ??
<SergioMeneses> aja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, en septiembre
<IngForigua> 3. Ideas
<IngForigua> No se me ocurre mas
<IngForigua> algun tema para definir?
<darkhole> 4. Retiro de Julian Alarcon del Concilio
<SergioMeneses> de momento por mi parte no
<IngForigua> ...
<darkhole> ;) Ya llego la hora!
<IngForigua> Bueno iniciemos pues
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, en serio?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: no se adelate ala
<IngForigua> 0. Tareas pendientes
<darkhole> Empecemos porque si no no alcanzamos
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO#Reuni.2BAPM-n_Agosto_01.2BAC8-2011
<IngForigua> revisen el las tareas del 1ro de agosto
<IngForigua> Elaboración de formatos para el registro de actividades de los proyectos      Resp: Daniel 
<IngForigua> Daniel es daniel caicedo no?
<darkhole> Si
<andresmujica> de una vez agreguemos a las actas justo despues de los asistentes, un campo que diga No asistieron
<IngForigua> No recuerdo pa que es eso
<andresmujica> y ponemos el nombre de cada persona que no asiste
<andresmujica> y asi queda en el acta
<IngForigua> Eso
<andresmujica> para poder aplicar lo que se definio hace como 3 semanas
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches a todos
<IngForigua> hola JoseGutierrez
<SergioMeneses> ya esta el acta en el loco directory
<SergioMeneses> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/179/detail/
<SergioMeneses> q pena no escribia por eso
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: nice
<SergioMeneses> cualquier detalle me dicen
<andresmujica> lo del registro de actividades era para llevar el control de ejecución de los proyectos, era propuesta de daniel, pero pues no esta para desarrollara.  sigamos
<IngForigua> bien
<IngForigua> Organización del aniversario de Ubuntu-co      Resp: Julian Alarcon 
<IngForigua> darkhole: todo suyo
<darkhole> Sip :)
<IngForigua> Como vamos con eso
<darkhole> Pues, nada, estoy aun pensando que me invento, porque.. tal vez podria cuardrarse algo con el ubuCon, qu no sabemos aun como ni donde lo vamos a hacer (si es que se hace)
<darkhole> Hasta el momento no hay ideas claras...
<darkhole> Creo que no tengo mas que decir por ahora.
<SergioMeneses> nada...
<IngForigua> Quien esta encargado d ela gestion de ubucon?
<andresmujica> nadie
<IngForigua> algun doliente?
<darkhole> No hay persona encargada
<IngForigua> Seria bueno alguien que se ponga al frente de eso
<SergioMeneses> hollman era el q andaba hablando con los de la costa
<andresmujica> pero eso fue hace raaatooo.. no creo que este en eso ahorita
<IngForigua> Y si miramos otro lugar de colombia?
<IngForigua> o bogotá
<SergioMeneses> yo creo q debemos posponerlo
<SergioMeneses> hasta q nos organicemos bien
<SergioMeneses> y hagamos una delegacion para eso
<IngForigua> hmmm ya
<IngForigua> bueno entonces el aniversario sigue conjelado
<darkhole> NO!
<IngForigua> ojala darkhole nos sorprenda
<IngForigua> jejeje
<darkhole> Se hace algo para ese dia, eso no indica que sea el Ubucon
<darkhole> Por lo pronto sigamos con el siguiente.
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<IngForigua> bien
<andresmujica> esa es buena idea, retirarse del concilio para organizar el ubucon :D
<IngForigua> dejemolo como pendiente aun
<IngForigua> Enviar email avisando a las ciudades faltantes acerca de la participación en el SFD      Resp: IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ++
<IngForigua> Yo envie ese email
<IngForigua> pero nadie respindio
<IngForigua> jeje
<IngForigua> y actualice la wiki con bta
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez, q paso con bucara y JoseGutierrez  cali?
<IngForigua> cesArgOmez: JoseGutierrez que van hacer pa SFD?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: y cucuta?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, cesArgOmez me invito a bucaramanga!...
<IngForigua> andresmujica: cesArgOmez darkhole JoseGutierrez SergioMeneses https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/sfd2011 les recuerdo la wiki
<cesArgOmez> mmm pues aqui estamos buscando el sitio, no esta muy facil conseguirlo, y por lo mismo como se organiza con CUSOL estamos pendientes para participantes, igual cada miembro hara una charla
<IngForigua> y respondan el email con las actividades que van a realizar
<darkhole> Si señor!
<cesArgOmez> ahora lo otro que estamos mirando es patrocinio porque parece que en enero traemos a stallman y no hay plata para tanto gasto :P
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez, no importa... llenalo con la informacion q valla consiguiendo :D
<JoseGutierrez> bueno muchachos yo escribi a la lista del concilio pero por lo visto nadie nunca ve nada de lo que escribo, el asunto del mensaje era SFD 2011 CALI - Ubuntu Colombia y lo envie el 2 de agosto revicelo y espero cualquier respuesta claro si tienen tiempo no es obligacion
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, raro... deja miramos
<IngForigua> Tarea0: responder el email de SFD con las activides que realizaremos en SFD
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, si si lo habia leido ya q me acorde
<cesArgOmez> Josegutierrez yo si lo lei :D
<IngForigua> lo envie el 11 de agostos asi que pilas
<cesArgOmez> JoseGutierrez **
<IngForigua> TODOS a responder
<IngForigua> pa que se animen los demas miembros de ubun tu colombia
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez, JoseGutierrez pueden responder el email de IngForigua asi llaman gente de sus respectivas ciudades
<IngForigua> siguiente
<JoseGutierrez> muchachos que pena que los deje tengo que salir de casa
<JoseGutierrez> bye... a todos
<cesArgOmez> chao 
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, bye
<darkhole> Bueno chaop
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, como andamos de material para el sfd?
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: exitos
<andresmujica> lo que llego el otro dia
<andresmujica> y cds
<cesArgOmez> esa era mi pregunta para andresmujica xD!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oks
<IngForigua> Enviar email avisando acerca de la UBUCON      Resp: SergioMeneses 
<IngForigua> hmmmm SergioMeneses tiene que empatar con hollman la gestion que el hizo
<IngForigua> y sacara eso adelante
<SergioMeneses> lastimosamente mis actividades no las he podido realizar :S espero sacarlas de hoy a mañana
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, vamos a ver... eso es grande
<IngForigua> Bien pendiente
<IngForigua> Continuamos con la agenda
<IngForigua> Tema 2
<IngForigua> SFD
<IngForigua> les recuerdo que es este 17 de septiembre
<IngForigua> yo coordino bogota pero no coordino actividades de ubuntu colombia
<SergioMeneses> estamos a un mes casi
<IngForigua> me preocupa que no han registrado stand aun
<IngForigua> http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2011/Colombia/Bogot%C3%A1/SFDBogota
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ↑↑↑
<IngForigua> y las demas cuidades
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  pero hay no deberiamos poner un stand?  
<IngForigua> Lina porras si no estoy mal coordina la participacion de Ubuntu colombia
<andresmujica> ahi 
<andresmujica> perdon
<IngForigua> Si debemos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IngForigua> xD
<SergioMeneses> bueno tocara decirle a Lina
<darkhole> Sip.. esa es una de las razones del ultimo punto :)
<SergioMeneses> no?
<IngForigua> como dije ahora debemos responder el email
<andresmujica> entonces que necesitamos para poner stand ??
<IngForigua> estimular la participacion
<darkhole> Y como recuerdan bien, yo estoy apoyando a Lina
<IngForigua> de la gente
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si claro
<SergioMeneses> :D
<IngForigua> darkhole: tonc apuremonos registremos stand, mandemos charla y taller
<IngForigua> el SFD se va publicar en al revista del cidca en ISBN
<andresmujica> creo que hay que hacer uin par de cossas
<andresmujica> 1. registrar el stand
<andresmujica> y 2.
<andresmujica> conseguir voluntarios para que esten en el stand
<andresmujica> ese dia
<darkhole> Aja.
<SergioMeneses> muy buena idea
<andresmujica> le pedimos a lina que registre el stand y que IngForigua en el correo que envio solicite los voluntarios ???
<SergioMeneses> yo creo q se puede rotar la estadia de la gente en el stand no?
<IngForigua> hmmm andresmujica no puedo apoyar a ubuntu colombia en SFD
<IngForigua> Debo mantener postura neutral
<andresmujica> mi no entender
<darkhole> Jaja fresco, como dije antes pa eso estan Lina y yo.
<IngForigua> (pero si puedo chuzarlos pa se apuren)
<darkhole> Sigamos, yo le comento a Lina
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ++
<IngForigua> ya tenemois muchos registros le daremos prioridad a la gente que hizo su resitro temprano
<darkhole> Registros de charlas??
<SergioMeneses> muchachos q Daniel no pudo asistir porque su padre sufrio un accidente... me acaba de comentar por gtalk
<darkhole> Nop, lo mejor es evaluarlas..
<darkhole> Al menos es un consejo mio :)
<SergioMeneses> concuerdo con darkhole, ...evaluar es mejor
<IngForigua> http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2011/Colombia/Bogot%C3%A1/SFDBogota
<IngForigua> registren ahi
<SergioMeneses> vale..
<IngForigua> Bueno cesArgOmez algo pa contar en su cuidad?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, siga
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez, ???
<IngForigua> mientras piensa o esta afk
<cesArgOmez> pues
<IngForigua> Algo a aportar pa SFD
<IngForigua> Como vamos con la parte de conference packs
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez, comenteno!
<SergioMeneses> comentenos!
<IngForigua> tarea1: Registrar charlas, talleres en SFD bogotá Responsable darkhole linaporras
<cesArgOmez> quiero saber como manejar el stand aqui, = que en bogota o lo uso para CUSOL ?
<IngForigua> ahhh y stand
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez, puede ser para ambos
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio...
<SergioMeneses> o al menos de mi parte
<IngForigua> modifico esas tarea
<cesArgOmez> y pues la verdad esque me tiene bastante desepcionado ese evento en mi ciudad
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez, q paso?
<IngForigua> Tarea1: Registrar charlas tallleres y stand para SFD y promover la participacion de ubuntu Colombia Resp Todos
<andresmujica> ya hice el registro de stand para SFD bogota
<IngForigua> Bien
<andresmujica> a ver si don IngForigua nos da el espacio
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, cruce los dedos
 * IngForigua tiene dinero de uco
<IngForigua> por si van a sacar algo
<IngForigua> a quien le hago entrega
<IngForigua> ?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, a darkhole 
<cesArgOmez> SergioMeneses, y demas interesados en leer: CUSOL es el organizador , recuerdas cuando te invite a participar? bueno de eso no se hizo nada porque los organizadores(CUSOLL) no pasaron cartas de solicitud de patrocionio, lo cual impide traer personas o temas interesantes
<SergioMeneses> para el stand
<darkhole> Nop, lo siento, ya no puedo ser responsable...
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez, o.0
<SergioMeneses> jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez, no hay lio... entonces me paso por bogota para el sfd
<IngForigua> darkhole: seria solo para que dispongan de el mientras el SFD
<IngForigua> }despues me lo regresa
<darkhole> MMM bueno, eso es posible.
<darkhole> :)
<IngForigua> hablando de la reina de roma ...
<SergioMeneses> bueno si lo devuelve no hay lio
<Linaporras> Buenas nooooches!
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, \o
 * IngForigua tiene ganas de registrar la charla de ubuntu colombia
 * IngForigua duda peinsa que es mejor que lo registre otro
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, darkhole andresmujica q charlas de u-co se daran en el sfd?
<SergioMeneses> hay algun tema postulado?
<IngForigua> La de campus fueron buenas}
<andresmujica> charla y taller segun veo
<IngForigua> ademas en bogota va ser publico 80 % nuevo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, excelente!
<IngForigua> y las charlas impactaran resto!!!!
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si gustaron arto...
<SergioMeneses> espero q tengamos camisas para dar ese dia o algo asi
<darkhole> La charla la registra Linaporras
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, ++
<IngForigua> Linaporras: vas a dar charla ohhhh
<SergioMeneses> bueno seguimos de tema?
<IngForigua> si
<Linaporras> Ahi dice la registra, no que la voy a dar, aunque lo estoy considerando
<IngForigua> 3. Ideas, temas para proponer
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, ++
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, proponer en q sentido?¿
<IngForigua> no fui claro
<IngForigua> ?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, al menos yo no....
<IngForigua> que ideas proponen para debatir hoy?
 * SergioMeneses anda algo lento
<IngForigua> ademas de la agenda
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hay la global jam
<darkhole> Si cierto!
<IngForigua> cuentenos
<SergioMeneses> que es a mediados se sepiembre sino estoy mal
<IngForigua> casi igual que SFD?
<SergioMeneses> no
<SergioMeneses> deme un seg
<SergioMeneses> y busco la info
 * IngForigua estubo en ciclovia y se siente algo agotado
<SergioMeneses> bueno volvi
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua cesArgOmez Linaporras darkhole 
<SergioMeneses> segun jono bacon
<SergioMeneses> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/07/20/calling-those-to-rock-the-ubuntu-11-10-global-jam/
<SergioMeneses> va del 2 al 4 de septiembre
<SergioMeneses> y como siempre se tratara el manejo de los aportes al desarrollo de ubuntu
<darkhole> Ese esta mas encima
<darkhole> cesargomez que tal se siente para liderar este evento?
<SergioMeneses> aqui esta la wiki oficial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, yo tenia un pensado
<cesArgOmez> de una! por mi no hay problema siempre y cuando cuente con apoyo de uds para cualquier cosa :)
<SergioMeneses> bueno la idea principal es esta... aunque el evento se puede desarrollar de manera local
<darkhole> Apoyo de SergioMeneses ;)
<SergioMeneses> muchos loco's se unen a classroom
<SergioMeneses> pero como la mayoria sabe eso es totalmente ingles
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: se le mide para coordinar actividades de uco ese dia?
<SergioMeneses> asi que hablando en estos dias con jose (nicaragua) y pablo (uruguay) vamso a montar uno latino
<SergioMeneses> la idea es q cada loco aporte al menos una charla
<SergioMeneses> en un unico dia
<andresmujica> excelente
<SergioMeneses> me imagino q el sabado
<SergioMeneses> porq un unico dia?... porq el evento esta ya muy encima para una convocatoria grande
<SergioMeneses> y queremos poner en movimiento la maquinaria de entusiastas
<SergioMeneses> asi q será un experimento jeje
<SergioMeneses> no se uds q opinen?
<IngForigua> Tarea3: cooridinar la participacion de Ubuntu colombia con los demas teams la participacion en el UGJ Resp SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<SergioMeneses> vale...
<SergioMeneses> aunque eso si! coordino... alguno de uds q valla preparando una charlita
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<cesArgOmez> xD
<Linaporras> Wow eso se ve super interesante 
<Linaporras> tengo una pregunta 
<andresmujica> Linaporras:  son muy buenos
<Linaporras> con eso se va a hacer como un meeting presencial  o todo es virtual
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: cuente con eso
<Linaporras> mmmm <andresmujica> debería dar una charlita
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, virtual / presencial
<IngForigua> sii andresmujica apoyo a lina
<SergioMeneses> antes nos reuniamos para esas fechas
<SergioMeneses> no se si en bogota se reunan
<SergioMeneses> ?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, darkhole IngForigua ↑↑↑
<IngForigua> antes lo haciamos en casa de hollman
<IngForigua> si lina presta su casa
<IngForigua> xD
<andresmujica> dicto una charla
<andresmujica> jejeje
<darkhole> Pues, podriamos hacerlo en alguna parte..
<Linaporras> Jajaja la prestaría si estuviera ne mi casa, ando desplazada por el hospital jejeje
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<darkhole> No se quien tenga dispocision de un espacio
<Linaporras> Pero hablando en serio si podríamos buscar un lugar
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ud me debe algo de bugsquad
<SergioMeneses> asi q hay despachese
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<Linaporras> para poder convocar gente
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, seria lo ideal
<darkhole> *disposición
<SergioMeneses> pero esta encima
<SergioMeneses> si uds quieren
<SergioMeneses> pero al menos yo no me comprometo
<Linaporras> ese es otro tema, aguanta que haya muchaa gente o ?
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, depende
<SergioMeneses> porq todo es virtual
<SergioMeneses> a menos q se den unas charlas presenciales
<darkhole> Pues depende, han habido reuniones en promedio de 8 personas.
<IngForigua> antes nos reuniamos comiamos pizza
<IngForigua> y cerveza y dabamos las charlas por irc
<Linaporras> mmm dejenme yo miro el miércoles a ver que consigo, voy a mirar si en el Inem del tunal me prestan un auditorio, o si me consigo un auditorio pequeño en la militar, y me responsabilizo del lugar que consiga, en el tema de la logisitca
<IngForigua> Seria algo pequeño pero debemos rescatar eso
<Linaporras> es que esa e sla pregunta, si queremos arta gente busco lugar grande si el cuento es algo pequeño si plan casa
<andresmujica> super!
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, IngForigua yo les recomiendo algo pequeño...
<Linaporras> pero pues no ofrezco la mia jeje xq ando desplazada :(
<IngForigua> Tarea4: Conseguir sitio pal UGJ Resp Linaporras
<darkhole> Pues yo no lo veo muy grande porque tenemos encima el SFD, entonces no nos matemos..
<SergioMeneses> concuerdo con darkhole 
<IngForigua> Linaporras: si algo pequeño una mesita redonda
<SergioMeneses> ademas es desgastante
<Linaporras> entonces lago chiquis
<Linaporras> x ahi pa cuantas personas?
<Linaporras> *algo
<IngForigua> 5 a 9 personas
<SergioMeneses> no tengo idea...
<darkhole> Algo pequeño, mejor dicho, las personas de Ubuntu Co que quieran ir, en promedio siempre van unos 10, porque hay actividad tecnica
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<andresmujica> puede ser util para vernos justo antes del SFD
<Linaporras> mmmm eso es rechiquies
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, eso
<andresmujica> igual podemos reunirnos en unilago, creo que ahi hay mesas.. e internet y comida
<IngForigua> listo quedo tarea asignada
<IngForigua> Sigamos
<andresmujica> en el de alta tecnologia
<darkhole> Linaporras lo que pasa es que el evento esta centrado en el chat, donde las conferencias son varias y pueden llegar varias personas...
<IngForigua> andresmujica: reunamonos en su empresa xD
<Linaporras> Buen punto y allá se pude comer
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, IngForigua Linaporras de seguro lo montamos con lernid
<IngForigua> darkhole: pienso que debemos rescatar cosas como estas
<SergioMeneses> eso lo cuadramos en estos dias
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, concuerdo con ud... pero mire q esta muy encima
<Linaporras> bueno como Forigua me asignó la tarea, yo busco y les aviso que encuentro y pues se reciben sugerencias
<SergioMeneses> y la idea no es hacer lñas cosas por salir del paso.. sino hacerlas bien
<IngForigua> https://picasaweb.google.com/114316616171593507193/UGJUbuntuUbuntuco
<IngForigua> seria bueno revivir cosas comoe sas
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no digo lo contrario...
<IngForigua> bueno siguiente
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hay mas temas?
<Linaporras> ... Cuando Julián tenía el pelo + largo
<IngForigua> Mas tema spropuestos
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, darkjulian
<SergioMeneses> kaka
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<IngForigua> xD
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, su tema
<SergioMeneses> bueno lo de su salida?
<SergioMeneses> eso no lo entendi
<darkhole> 4. Retiro del concilio de Ubutu COlombia
<darkhole> *Ubuntu Colombia
<darkhole> Pues que muchachos ha llegado el tiempo de decir hasta pronto!
 * IngForigua se pregunta este que le pico
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ='(
<darkhole> No indica que me vaya a ir YA, pero si empiezo a cerrar los temas...
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, en serio?
<darkhole> Asi que, espero que sigan en reuniones, y mas aun que sigan comprometidos... Creo que hay muchas cosas por hacer, y hay muchas cosas que hemos hecho.
<IngForigua> bueno darkhole ud mas que nadie conoce el CoC debe retierarse como es
<Linaporras> ¿cómo?
<Linaporras> Y esto que contiene
<darkhole> Asi mismo agradecer el apoyo que me han dado, y espero haber enseñado algo ;)
<Linaporras> ¿qué pasó Julián?
<IngForigua> Renunciar considerablemente si noe stoy mal
<Linaporras> WTF?
<andresmujica> la fehca de retiro es el dia del cumpleaños de ubuntu.. todavia queda tieeemmppoooooo
<darkhole> Muchachos, que siempre es bueno dejar que las cosas vayan y crezcan solas, y que cada etapa en la vida tiene un final.
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, pues hermano! pase la reunicia a ver si se la aceptan!
<darkhole> JAJAJA, pues a eso iba... andresmujica
<darkhole> Aun tengo temas pendientes, y obviamente hasta que no los cierre no puedo dejar el "chuzo" jeje
<Linaporras> wowowowowowowowow, ps bueno yo aca de colada, pero pues si es tu decisón, no la comparto
<darkhole> Linaporras esperaba algo similar de parte tuya :)
<SergioMeneses> pues darkhole esas son decisiones personales! si ud piensa q es lo mejor... lo apoyamos!!!
<Linaporras> ¿?¿?¿? Me perdí en ese pedazo
<IngForigua> andresmujica: ole no le reciba la renuncia del chuzo jajajaja
<darkhole> Lo que pasa es que ya llevo muuuucho en el cincilio, y siempre es bueno saber cuando irse y dejar que las otras personas construyan nuevas cosas
<darkhole> Obviamente esto no significa que me vaya a ir asi no mas!!!
<IngForigua> ud es el amo y señor no lo permita
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, yo pense q vos te quedabas hasta las elecciones!
<andresmujica> jajaja
<IngForigua> Bueno darkhole remplazo?
<darkhole> Pienso estar molestando aun mas... pero no desde el Concilio.
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  eso dura como un año yendose
<IngForigua> xDDDDDDDDDDD
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, antes q se valla hay q dejar muchas cosas arregladas!
<Linaporras> Jajajaja dura como un año....
<darkhole> Reemplazo, tengo varios candidatos o candidatas
<Linaporras> MMM Pues eso me sorprendió, no puedo creer que te vayas a ir Julián
<SergioMeneses> porque no empezamos con elecciones para el puesto de darkhole ¿?
<darkhole> Jaja, no muchas, solo el SFD, y el aniversario #6 de Ubuntu COlombia.
<IngForigua> darkhole: no olvide ""Step down considerately""
<IngForigua> eso de candidatas me suena
<darkhole> Y como siempre, seré un «casiasesor» de uds cuando me necesiten.. como lo han sido las personas que han estado aca...
<darkhole> JAJA IngForigua, el CoC siempre ha estado presente en todas las acciones que he realizado en Ubuntu :)
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  no veo necesidad, debemos hacer mas eficiente el equipo.
<IngForigua> bueno porque no hacemos una elecciones abiertas
<darkhole> Ya de esta forma me empiezo a desligar de temas.. Y de asumir menos responsabilidades.
<IngForigua> eso de decidir en esta rosca no me llama mucho la atencion
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, la idea es llegar a las elecciones
<darkhole> COmo les dije, quiero que ni se sienta, apenas digan «huy si, habia un tal darkhole pero ni idea quien era, el man se fue y todo siguió mejorando»
<SergioMeneses> pero tampoco podemos dar responsabilidades asi como asi
<Linaporras> Darkhole, quedé sin palabras, eso casi no sucde
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, me gano de mano en el retiro!...
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<darkhole> SergioMeneses, a sumercé le queda mínimo 2 años aun ;)
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, yo le dedico un post en el planet :D
<darkhole> Jajaja, que gracias.
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  IngForigua esperemos que se cumpla el tiempo, todavia falta en el concilio un mejor funcionamiento como para pensar en "elecciones"
<darkhole> Espero que podamos llegar a eso..
 * IngForigua se pregunta si la renuncia de darkhole saldra hasta en el weekly newleter
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, seee... por eso lo voy a postear el el planet
<SergioMeneses> se lo merece
<darkhole> Por lo pronto, ya tengo una mision, y es mover esa lista desde el otro lado, por fuera del concilio, asi que pilas que voy a ser como su auditor, jeje.
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  pero por supuesto.. en esta novela eso es lo mas emocionante que ha pasado desde las fotos del campus party
<Linaporras> Wwowo oye hablando de eso, esta la lista como muy quieta
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ud sabe q ese es nuestro fuerte y nuestra mayor debilidad
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, cuales fotos?
<andresmujica> Linaporras:  sip, yo creo que se armo una comunidad ubuntu aparte porque la lista esta muerta
<Linaporras> Wowowow una nueva novela jaja XD (Andres las fotos de Sergio y las de Jorge jaja dormiditos)
<andresmujica> Linaporras:  ;)
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<darkhole> Frescos que si se arma en otra parte, nsootros tenemos la mejor fiesta y se devuelven!
<Linaporras> Si la lista esta muerta muerta, toca mirar a ver como la revivimos, mmm y el face eso uno agrega gente y es como si no smara 
<SergioMeneses> toca postear mas
<SergioMeneses> en al lista
<andresmujica> Linaporras:  tengo la impresión que la lista decayo cuando arranco el facebook, pero no estoy seguro...
<darkhole> Por lo pronto no quiero cansarlos mas,... Ya haré mi respectivo mensaje de despedida, pero siempre es bueno comentarles a uds primero
<SergioMeneses> pasar temas q solo nosotros leemos... como las global jam y demas
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  lo raro es que la gente usualmente es la que postea, preguntando cosas
<IngForigua> me perdi
<andresmujica> eso ya no ocurre...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, en eso tienes razón...
<IngForigua> darkhole: algun motivo en espacial por su renuncia?
<Linaporras> Si siento lo mismo, que fue x el face, sin embargo estuve que dia mirando algunas cosas
<Linaporras> y sabes que encontré hay muchas cosas que no se respondieron
<darkhole> Motivo... el principal, que es tiempo de retirarme, no quiero reelecciones, jeje... Siempre son buenos los cambios... porque traen cambios!
<Linaporras> toca mirar como hacer ahí, osea como para que si nodamos una solución encaminemos al usuario ne la busqueda de esta
<IngForigua> darkhole: a que se dedicara ahora?
<SergioMeneses> hombre darkhole pues hermano!... jeje aun no me la creo
<IngForigua> solo a descansar?
<darkhole> Por ahora, le cedo de nuevo la palabra al organizador de esta reunion, IngForigua
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ?
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  por fa agregue al orden del dia el tema de la lista de correo fundida
<darkhole> Hasta el momento, planeo hacer varios cambios, y pues pensaba en irme de lleno a Android, o a Mozilla, peeeero.. no es mi idea... Simplemente buscar otro frente...
<IngForigua> andresmujica: eso es tema viejo
<darkhole> Por ahora, concentremonos en las tareas que tenemos.
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  pero ud sabe k pasa ?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ms colombia
<darkhole> Dañarlo desde adentro? jeje.. 
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ;)
<darkhole> Bueno, no mas OT, continuemos.
<IngForigua>  Tarea3: Revisar que sucede con la lista de Ubuntu Colombia, por la baja cantidad de mensajes recibidos diariamente      Resp:  josegutierrez darkhole 
<IngForigua> del 18 de julio
<andresmujica> k averiguaron jose y darkhole ??
<IngForigua> bueno de no ser mas
<IngForigua> a darkhole exitos
<darkhole> Estuve revisando, y tambien concuerda con los mensajitos de Google, asi que puede ser un problema tecnico. La persona envia un correo, alguien le responde y el correo se va para Spam.
<SergioMeneses> eso es reviejo... pero no se ha dicho nada
<IngForigua> damos por teminado
<darkhole> AUnque no todo el mundo tiene Gmail
<darkhole> Bueno, seguiré revisando lo de la lista.
<andresmujica> darkhole:  ponlo en tu lista de pendientes para la despedida ;)
<Linaporras> si hay que mirar eso xq preocupada
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, de por cierto
<andresmujica> a mi tambien me preocupa
<andresmujica> me da mala espina
<SergioMeneses> en estos dias reporte un bbug en la web oficial
<SergioMeneses> mirelo en LP
<IngForigua> pues yo pienso que la gente tambien anda usando otros medios de soporte
<andresmujica> estoy convencido que armaron tienda aparte
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  algo asi
<IngForigua> como el grupo de gacebook
<IngForigua> facebook}
<darkhole> IngForigua tambien he pensado eso... El correo no ha muerto, pero alguas cosas son mas sencillas a través de otros medios.
<IngForigua> inclusive en el chat de facebook he dado soporte
<darkhole> Facebook, Twitter, Identi.ca y Shapado. Asi com el cambio de las personas, por conocer más internet y saber que es posible solucionar los problemas buscando
<IngForigua> exacto
<IngForigua> ademas ubuntu y en general linux no dan tantos problemas
<Linaporras> Eso es cierto, mmmm bueno de todos modos hay que mirar que sucede, y revivir la lista en los eventos de Software Libre que tenemos ahorita
<IngForigua> como hace años
<darkhole> IngForigua, dan demasiados problemas para una personas que no tiene ni idea de computadores...
<IngForigua> en los colantes que reparti en flisol pugue esta url
<IngForigua> http://ubuntu-co.com/Ayuda
<darkhole> Por eso es que es importante tener presencia concreta en las redes sociales.
<IngForigua> la presencia de nosotros es buena
<Linaporras> Si y después del flisol se movio arto, pero como dije antes, hay muchas cosas que nno se respondieron
<Linaporras> en realidad considero que hay que revisar bien ese tema
<darkhole> Exacto.. debemos llevar las RS (redes sociales) a un nivel de importancia igual que la lista.
<IngForigua> de no ser mas 
<IngForigua> me voy a zzz
<IngForigua> toy mamao
<darkhole> Tambien comprender sus limitantes, sobre todo las culturales, imponer normas en medio donde la gente se mueve a la deriva se debe hacer con mucho cuidado
<IngForigua> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<darkhole> Se da por terminada la reunion, a las 23:02
<IngForigua> Linaporras: darkhole no olviden los talleres y conferencias
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, Linaporras ojo con los talñleres
<SergioMeneses> talleres
<darkhole> Si...
<SergioMeneses> yo creo q subo al sfd de bogota
<SergioMeneses> asi q por alla los veré
<cesArgOmez> bye
<Linaporras> aios
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, bye
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-08-17
<demosocial> saludos
<demosocial> necesito colaboracion
<demosocial> ayuda
<demosocial> orientacionj
<demosocial> holaaaa
<deyner> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-08-14
<krash> Hola
<Guest4519> buenos dias mi gente
<juan> buenos  dias
<Guest11969> donde puedo encontrar un manual ubuntu server en español en formto pdf
<st__> hola
<st__> quisiera una ayuda para lo siguiente
<FernandoGiraldo> hola st__
<FernandoGiraldo> por el canal #ubuntu-co
<FernandoGiraldo> te ayudamos mas facil
<st__> como entrar o conectarme a este chat por medio de xchat y no desde un url de mozilla o por la web
<st__> :9
<st__> que tendria que configurar en el xchat?
<FernandoGiraldo> cuando abres el xchat
<FernandoGiraldo> buscas freenode
<FernandoGiraldo> y entras a ese
<FernandoGiraldo> y luego donde dice servidor arriba en el menu
<FernandoGiraldo> buscas unirse a un canal
<FernandoGiraldo> y ya
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-08-16
<Jhonny> buenas noches
<Jhonny> deseo una informacion
<Jhonny> si es posible que alguien la tenga
<Jhonny> estoy buscando el programa linux ubuntu 11.04
<Jhonny> o similar que corra en  equipos pentium iv de 256 mb y 32 bits
<kuadrosx> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/index_es.html
<Jhonny> nadie tiene informacion?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-08-13
<BrayanBautista> buenas noches SergioMeneses BartOC3 JHOSMAN kairos_
<JHOSMAN> Buenas a tod@s
<BartOC3> buenas Noches BrayanBautista, JHOSMAN, kairos_ , SergioMeneses
<JHOSMAN> Quien falta?
 * SergioMeneses mira el reloj: 8:20
<JHOSMAN> *me por que no inician, mi cama me espera y una agua de panela caliente
<Fernando_> SergioMeneses,
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, porq en 10min termino una reunion del qa-team
<Fernando_> BartOC3,
<Fernando_> buenas noches
<Fernando_> me demoro como media hora en entrar
<Fernando_> porque debo salir a hacer algo
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches Fernando_
<Fernando_> me quedare por aca conectado para leer
<BrayanBautista> buenasn noches fernando
<Fernando_> BrayanBautista, buenas noches
<Fernando_> ahora regreso entonces listo
<linaporras> Buenas noches!
<JHOSMAN> buenas linaporras :P
<BrayanBautista> Hola lina.
 * JHOSMAN .30
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<SergioMeneses> 20:30 en punto
<Costeelation> Buenas noches tengan todos
<SergioMeneses> vamos preparandonos para la reunion
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-co-bot, ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> pong
 * SergioMeneses hugs ubuntu-co-bot 
<SergioMeneses> bueno empecemos!... el tiempo apremia
<linaporras> ok
<SergioMeneses> #starmeeting Reunion Previa a la UbuconLA
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting Reunion Previa a la UbuconLA
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting started Tue Aug 13 01:32:49 2013 UTC.  The chair is SergioMeneses. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ | Reunion Previa a la UbuconLA Meeting | Current topic:
<SergioMeneses> #topic version 2013
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ | Reunion Previa a la UbuconLA Meeting | Current topic: version 2013
<SergioMeneses> bueno compañeros como ustedes saben
<SergioMeneses> este año en la version 2013 celebrada en Uruguay todo fue un exito
<SergioMeneses> muchas cosas productivas y otras por mejorar
<SergioMeneses> ...y en pro de ese crecimiento como comunidades es que he convocado a esta reunion interina
<SergioMeneses> mas informacion del evento en la actual pagina #link http://www.ubuconla.org/
<SergioMeneses> #link http://www.ubuconla.org/
<SergioMeneses> alguien tiene algo que agregar de la edicion de este año?
<SergioMeneses> algun aspecto que deberiamos mejorar?
<SergioMeneses> de manera interna?
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses: la publicidad por las redes sociales hay que tenerlas en cuenta..
<linaporras> Tengo una pregunta, ¿cuántas personas asistieron ala Ubucon LA 2013?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si ese punto ha sido debil en las dos primeras ediciones
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, no recuerdo el dato exacto... como 200 o 300
<SergioMeneses> pero no recuedo bien
<linaporras> Gracias, y de acuerdo con Bart!
<BrayanBautista> Compañeros una pregunta, alfín alguien de colombia fue participe en la edición de este año ?
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, tristemente no
<linaporras> Lo otro que me parece que se debería mejorar es: Difundir el espíritu “Ubuntu” de la comunidad Latinoamericana
<linaporras> creo que sería algo que podríamos hacer en Colombia en el 2014
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, especifica eso que no lo entendi
<JHOSMAN> BrayanBautista: si, pero creo q no prsencial
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, ?
<BartOC3> Otro aspecto seria tener Streaming de las conferencias y/o talleres
<linaporras> Entiendo los objetivos de la Ubucon, pero creo que en el 2014 tenemos la oportunidad para acercarlo más a la comunidad que no está directamente ligada al software, (adultos mayores, niños...)
<linaporras> +1 Bart
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, se podria estudiar la idea... aunque no es el proposito real de la ubucon pero bueno, ya que tenemos un evento de esa magnitud hay que generar impacto
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, +1k eso es fundamental
<SergioMeneses> yo diria q sin eso no hay evento
<linaporras> ps es uno de los objetivos... sino que me parece que ese es el que deberíamos potenciar en 2014!
<SergioMeneses> puede ser
<SergioMeneses> los ejes tematicos si son de debate publico ...pero no le veo ningun problema
<SergioMeneses> es mas podemos dividir el evento o el cronograma en areas
<SergioMeneses> eso se puede solucionar en el camino
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno sigamos....
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  otro punto hacer una web con buena informacion para los usuarios normales....
<BartOC3> del Sitio, ciudad etc--
<BrayanBautista> compañeros una pregunta, ¿Ya quedo definida la locación del evento? Bogota vs cartagena
<ferchogiraldo> estoy desde el celular
<linaporras> Hola fercho!
<ferchogiraldo> Aportaré lo que pueda
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, ese es otro punto ;)
<linaporras> Sergio, disuclpa me puedes regalar la agenda xfa
<ferchogiraldo> Hola Lina
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si totalmente de acuerdo... pero como dije en lo de linaporras eso lo podemos ir armando en el camino ;)
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, no hay agenda... es mas una reunion de "organizar la casa"
<BartOC3> Perfecto SergioMeneses
<linaporras> Jajaja ok Sergio
<SergioMeneses> bueno sigamos
<SergioMeneses> #topic solventar las dudas acerca de la sede
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ | Reunion Previa a la UbuconLA Meeting | Current topic: solventar las dudas acerca de la sede
<SergioMeneses> ahora si hablemos de la sede
<SergioMeneses> que no se quien dijo que no era Cartagena... y pues desde hay = FAIL
<BrayanBautista> jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, por eso es "organizar la casa"
<linaporras> Eso lo discutimos en la reunión pasada del concilio!
<SergioMeneses> bueno?... nadie sabenada de eso?
<JHOSMAN> pero quedó en veremos
<JHOSMAN> linaporras:
<JHOSMAN> lina
<linaporras> Y surgió como sugerencia de Bart a lo que se habló en la lista de la Ubucon frente a la sede
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, linaporras ya habia sede... ya esta-estaba definido
<JHOSMAN> Pregunta: Cual es la sede?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, a ver aclare eso... conmigo son las cuentas claras ome
<linaporras> SergioMeneses solo estoy comentado, porque yo NO tomé la iniciativa
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, adivine
 * JHOSMAN que miedo 
<linaporras> Y no es para que le hables así tampoco a Bart
<linaporras> Y en esa reunión se definió algo que me parece supremamente importante para ordenar la casa como dices tú
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, no lo estoy regañando ni nada... pero vamos a trabajar en algo serio y él sabe q no es regaño pero si quiero q a ustedes les quede claro ;)
 * SergioMeneses hugs BartOC3 
<linaporras> Dado que nos preocupa a todos como Ubuntu-co el tema de que las personas de otros países sugieran a Bogotá no se puede obviar
<linaporras> (si Sergio pero no me parece una forma adecuada de expresarse)
<JHOSMAN> Pregunta, esto no quedó en que se iba a preguntar a los otros paises que pensaban de la sede?
<linaporras> Exacto, es allá alo que voy!
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  lo unico que propuse a lina fue que  otros paises habian sugerido bogota (https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuconla/msg00868.html) y habian preguntando como se habia escogido la sede..
<linaporras> Y supongo Sergio que eso tú ya lo viste en la Lista... que personas de otros países sugieren Bogotá
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, linaporras y los otros paises van a ayudar a buscar el lugar?... van a tramitar hospedajes?
<SergioMeneses> osea si dicen que en pasto... nos vamos?
<linaporras> Nop, lo haremos nosotros!...
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, ahhh
<linaporras> pero voy a mencionarte 9  cosas por las cuales esa sugerencia puede ser importante
<linaporras> 1.	El gobierno de Bogotá va a implementar Ubuntu  2.	la capital del país se convirtió en el principal destino para extranjeros que visitan Colombia 3.	El lugar del país con el mayor número de universidades (114) y centros de investigación 4.	es la sexta ciudad América Latina para organizar eventos 5.	la ciudad con más empresas extranjeras 6.	Bogotá es la plataforma empresarial más grande de Colombia,21 con el
<linaporras> 7.	el aeropuerto con el mayor volumen de carga a nivel latinoamericano y el segundo en personas.22 8.	Es la única ciudad global en Colombia 9.	La Ciudad más importante de Colombia, y con mayor población lo que favorecería una mayor asistencia
<JHOSMAN> :o +1 linaporras
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, pero eso de que me sirve?
<SergioMeneses> o de que nos sirve?
<linaporras> De mucho Sergio,
<BrayanBautista> +1 compañer@s y porque no abrimos una encuesta.
<SergioMeneses> no se si vieron lo que tenemos ya adelantado en cartagena
<BrayanBautista> y de hay elegimos la casa.
<SergioMeneses> no BrayanBautista eso es peor
<linaporras> Mira todas las veces quenos reunimos el tema es el mismo
<linaporras> miren lo que ya hemso avanzado
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, por eso mismo... se queda Cartagena y sale
<linaporras> Ps desacuerdo contigo.... se propuso hablar con la gente de afuera... eso lo aprobamos casi q x unanimidad en la reunión apsada y me parece prudente hacerlo Sergio
<BrayanBautista> +1 lina.
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, pero a mi no me enviaron un mensaje de eso?... y supuestamente yo ando de organizador del evento
<BartOC3> Hace encuesta para que cuantas personas van ayudar con la organizacion del evento.. cuantos van a salir a pelar la cara por los patrocinios
<SergioMeneses> no me pueden cambiar las reglas de juego asi como asi
<SergioMeneses> sino dejo todo tirado y uds veran... porq todo el año pasado fue insistiendoles que participaran y se animaron fue ahorita no mas
<SergioMeneses> asi q eso no es justo
<SergioMeneses> o digo mentiras?
<linaporras> Por muchas razones, pero la más importante es porque la idea es que es un evento de Lantinoamérica, si bien concordamos que la organización depende de laguien en COlombia, y va a tener peos en el lugar en que sea la sede, no podemos obviar que la idea es haerla en grande y que la ciudad que tiene mejor posibiidad para eso en cuanto a economía de pasajes es b=Bta
<linaporras> Sergio
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, se nota que no leyeron los mensajes que enviamos
<SergioMeneses> eso si es triste
<linaporras> Otra vez con lo mismo
<linaporras> mira yo ya tengo claro que la otra única persona interesada en hacer esto en Bgootá soy y...
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, uds leyeron el mensaje donde dijimos que conseguiamos el hospedaje y la alimentacion para los visitantes extranjeros?
<SergioMeneses> eso les ahorrra un monton!!!!
<SergioMeneses> mas q lo q se van a ahorrar en pasajes
<SergioMeneses> es mas propusimos un auxili de transporte por hasta el 50% del ticket
<SergioMeneses> eso lo leyeron?
<BartOC3> y como les dije a los otros paises nadie respondio cuando se estaba hablando del evento que fue hace 4 meses
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, yo no me opongo a Bogota.. pero no creo que se pueda conseguir en este tiempo ( unos 8 meses mal contados ) conseguir lo que ya tenemos es eso....
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, si ud y JHOSMAN y BrayanBautista se comprometen a eso de una!!!!
<SergioMeneses> por mi no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> pero como le dije a BartOC3 conmigo es diciendo y haciendo! porque ya tengo al menos 8 conferencistas internacionales  duros
<SergioMeneses> y que vienen con todo pago
<SergioMeneses> y sin costos para nosotros
<linaporras> Yo no me opongo a Cartagena, pero considero importante lo que se opinó en el concilio..... y considero nuevamente como ya lo dije en una reunión pasada que la organización del mismo debe ser más abierta... de hecho yo no sé si entendí mal... pero entiendo que ya hay gente invitada y una especie de pre-agenda
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, y porque el concilio dice hasta hace 8 dias?
<SergioMeneses> tenian como un mes sin reunirse mal contado
<linaporras> No jodás Sergio!
<JHOSMAN> muchach@s no me siento bien, creo que iré al hospital (
<JHOSMAN> =(
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, no no es eso
<linaporras> Este tema lo venimos hablado hace ufff
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, no tengo un email notificandome eso
<linaporras> se  habló  por las razones que ya te mencioné
<SergioMeneses> y soy de los organizadores
<linaporras> y sigo pensando lo mismo...
<linaporras> ps Bart lo es...
<linaporras>  q no se comunican?
<linaporras> y el ha estado en las reuniones del Concilio..
<BartOC3> linaporras:  ese tema de UbuConLA se viene tomando desde la ultima reunion q fue la semana pasada
<SergioMeneses> si veo las razones pero no me ha llegado nada... linaporras yo leo las minutas de las reuniones ¬¬
<BartOC3> porque nadien habia mencionado nada todo esta quieto
 * JHOSMAN aios =( 
<linaporras> q pasó Jhos?
<JHOSMAN> estoy enfgermo
<linaporras> x eso ?
<JHOSMAN> no me siento bien y tengo fiebre
<BrayanBautista> JHOSMAN, si esta muy mal vaya al medico deverdad eso se puede complicar.
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, vaya a urgencias pelao...
<JHOSMAN> disculpen aiós!
<BrayanBautista> ojala no le manden acetaminofen jajajaj
<linaporras> ( q tiene de malo el acetaminofen?)
<BartOC3> linaporras:  siempre se ha dejado invitacion a participar en la organizacion del evento siempre que se hace una reunion se envia a la lista.. y nadien responde
<linaporras> otra vez
<linaporras> como q no
<SergioMeneses> eso si ha sido cierto
<linaporras> siempre repsondo
<linaporras> y la utlima que habian programado
<linaporras> 4ever alone
<linaporras> creo que solo te conectaste tu Bart,,
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, tambien es cierto... la cancelamos
<linaporras> osea x más q diga q quiero ayudar vale huevo
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, me conecte fui yo jeje
<linaporras> entonces
<linaporras> eso
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, si... pero tu sola no puedes mover un evento como ese
<linaporras> mira, como lo dije antes más allá de Bogotá .... Cartagena... o lo que sea, lo importante es que estemos unidos como comunidad en esto!
<linaporras> eso ya lo sé... y ya lo dije antes...
<BartOC3> linaporras:  eso es lo mas importante... por eso estamos haciendo esto..!
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, por eso es el motivo de esta reunion... aclarar todo y salir fortalecidos a las reuniones con los demas locos
<linaporras> Hace como 20 dias busqué eqipo de trabajo, pero no avancé precisamente por estas cosas... y Jhso y Luis Cano se le animaron al tema
<SergioMeneses> por eso tenemos que dejar todo claro hoy
<BartOC3> y el ultimo punto definir fecha..
<linaporras> Sergio pero para se de un trabajo e equipo, sigo considerando que la info debe ser más abierta, no voy a desconocerte que han heho un grant rabajo y menos voy a decirte que yo sola puedo haerlo....
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, pero la informacion ha estado siempre a disposicion... lo podiamos hacer mucha difusion para no interferir con el evento que estaba corriendo
<SergioMeneses> ..por eso fue
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, esperemos un segundo
<linaporras> ...
<SergioMeneses> alguien quiere aportar algo al tema?
<SergioMeneses> aparte de lo dicho?
<BartOC3> linaporras:  Nosotros a los que asisten a las reuniones siempre les compartimos la informacion que hemos adelantado.. pero es informacion que no puede salir a luz hasta que se no definita todo
<linaporras> .... ....
 * SergioMeneses hugs linaporras 
<linaporras> Mira en pro de la armonía para un evento tan importante
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, la sede se puede cambiar...
<SergioMeneses> de una
<linaporras> sugiero que se comparta la información que se tiene a  todo el concilio en un hilo....
<linaporras> con el fin de que el concilio se involucre ( Tiene que) y  se meta m;as en el cuento....
<SergioMeneses> pero te tenes q comprometer a que eso sale... y lo mas importante decir con q gente se puede trabajar porque Cano y Jhosman son mis amigos pero no les confiaria tramites de organizacion por nada del mundo
<SergioMeneses> xD
<linaporras> jajjajaj ese Same..
<BartOC3> lol
<linaporras> jajajjaja muero de risa...
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, asi se lo dije a Cano y se lo digo a Jhosman junto con el porque
 * SergioMeneses conoce a su gente
<SergioMeneses> ok entonces
<linaporras> No tomes en sacor roto, lo que acabo de mencionarte que se envíe toda la documentación y todo lo que sea ha tenido como "oculto" "congelado"
<linaporras> a los del concilio
<SergioMeneses> #action enviar email acerca de todo lo recopilado de la ubucon hasta el momento, responsable BartOC3
<ubuntu-co-bot> ACTION: enviar email acerca de todo lo recopilado de la ubucon hasta el momento, responsable BartOC3
<linaporras> me parece importante que todos lo conozan
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, claro... ya que finalizo la edicion 2013 podemos trabajar mas tranquilos
<BartOC3> ok
<linaporras> lo otro que me parece importante.... por mis   9  razones mencionadas es buscar patrocinios en Bogotá
<SergioMeneses> es mas pablo me dijo q en estos dias me pasaba los datoss del sitio web
<linaporras> y definitivamente me parece definir la fecha
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, cualquier ayuda es bien recibida
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, vamos a eso
<SergioMeneses> #topic definir fecha de la ubuconla
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ | Reunion Previa a la UbuconLA Meeting | Current topic: definir fecha de la ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> bueno la fecha original es en Junio... pero por el mundial de futbol no creo que salga
<SergioMeneses> entonces hay dos opciones
<SergioMeneses> o en Mayo o en Agosto
<BartOC3> LAs fechas tentativas eran varias:  Mayo: Viernes 30 y Sabado 31, Puente festivo del 2 de junio 2014Junio: Viernes 20 y Sabado 21,  Puente festivo del 23 de junio 2014Junio: Viernes 27 y Sabado 28,  Puente festivo del 30 de junio 2014
<linaporras> y frente a Bogotá o Cartagena... como diría el sabio Andrés Mujica... eso es irrelevante, lo más importante son las actividades que se realicen.... yo soy la única que le metería a Bogotá... supongo que verás q soltia ta como grave.. asíque más bien desde Bogotá la diea sería buscar patrocinios
<linaporras> Jum
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, pero junio me parece muy mundialista
<SergioMeneses> todo el mundo estara ahorrando para eso
<SergioMeneses> :S
<linaporras> Same yo pensaría que deberíamos pensarlo mas lejos
 * SergioMeneses es la primera vez que habla de futbol en una reunion
<linaporras> preciasmente por eso que mencioans
<BrayanBautista> +1 lina
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, en agosto?
<SergioMeneses> el 19 de agosto es festivo
<SergioMeneses> 18 el otro año
 * SergioMeneses cuenta con los dedos
<linaporras> 12 junio al 13 de julioes el mundial
<linaporras> yo me atrevo a decir
<linaporras> con miedo a que Sergio me vacee
<linaporras> que septiembre o incluso Octubre me parecen mejor
<BrayanBautista> pero en septiembre se cruzaria con otro evento.
<BartOC3> Pero mejor en agosto..
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, puede ser pero se cruza con el campus
<SergioMeneses> entonces no me parece de a mucho
<linaporras> Sergio para la decisión de lafecha... yo estuve hablando con Andrés.. x aquelllo de pensando en Bta... y pensamos que debemos hacer una lsita de lso eventos más importantes que hay en las difernetes fechas,,,,
<SergioMeneses> la idea es captar gente del sector que iria al campuus
<linaporras> lo otro sería como Abril... finales de Abrill
<linaporras> ps queda antes del mundial (antes de que se gasten la plata), cerca al lanzamiento de una versión de Ubuntu..
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, en abril es el flisol
<linaporras> jajajjaja ash si tienes razón...
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, pues si le damos promocion desde ya la gente va ahorrando
<SergioMeneses> ademas los de Colombia no es q les cueste mucho viajar a cartagena
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> eso hasta en bus
<linaporras> mmmm  ps... bueno igual no sé realmente q tanto estemos compitiendo con el mundial...
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, artoooo
<SergioMeneses> medio uco estara en brazil
<BartOC3> linaporras: yo voy para el mundiall..xD
<linaporras> No te parecería bien que hiceiramos un listado de eventos importantes... para mirar la mejor fecha?
<linaporras> :o
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, a eso hay que sumarle algo
<SergioMeneses> tiene que ser en un puente
<SergioMeneses> para los locales
<linaporras> por lo que uds proponen que sean 3 días?
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, jueves. viernes y sabado
<SergioMeneses> domingo de relax
<SergioMeneses> y viajar el lunes
<SergioMeneses> por eso debe ser puente
<BartOC3> propongo el puente festivo del 18...
<BartOC3> de agosto..
<ferchogiraldo> Esa fecha es buena
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, de paso se hace una integracion o se celebra aniversario adelantado o algo
<linaporras> Yo insisto en que debemos hacer un listado de actividades...
<linaporras> ps e suna sugerencia...
<linaporras> y deifnirlo de este miércoles en 8 para ya hacer como un "empalme" con todos los chicos del concilio
<linaporras> para q no se nos pase nada..
<linaporras> (a mi agosto me aprece muy cerca al mundial)
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, hay me gustaria aclarar algo... y va a sonar feo
 * SergioMeneses se prepara
<linaporras> yo respiro profundo.... y despacio... xq Sergio Meneses me mata cada vez qdice algo
<ferchogiraldo> Jeje
<BrayanBautista> jajaja
<BartOC3> y Nota: Noviembre en Cartagena no se puede hacer evento...
<linaporras> ajja el reinado o 1?
<SergioMeneses> si los miembros del concilio quieren participar +1k, si quieren que los informemos bien... pero no podemos pedirles como se diria permiso por cada desicion, eso si es independiente de los organizadores... con la intermitensia del concilio no me parece muy productivo y necesitamos cuadrar un poco de cosas en este mes pero urgente
<Fernando_> ahora si llegue del todo
<linaporras> Definitivamente no es para pedir permiso... (pensé q dirías cosas más feas)
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, huy yo nunca digo cosas feas... que pena con la gente que lea el log :S
<linaporras> es par aifnormar... y ojalá para que nos involucremos todos, y ayudemos en loq ue haya para hacer... xq es el evento más importante q tenemos, q vamos a hacer! y ps digo yo en mi humilde opinión sería "triste"que el concilio ni estuviera enterado y menos que no colaborara...
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, eso seria lo ideal! ojala se pueda :D  ...claro que han estados enterados linaporras solo que el dia de la reunion la unica que viniste fuiste tu... preciso el dia que cancelamos sobre la hora
<SergioMeneses> :S
<Fernando_> mmm
<Fernando_> es verdad
<linaporras> Mira  q tal si borrón y cuenta nueva.
<linaporras> osea   haces un feedback completo de como vamso hasta ahora... importante tener claro quienes son todos los organizadores y tener claridad frente a todo lo que se ha adelantado...
<linaporras> y ps en el siguiente meeting ps es un punto de la agenda..., y el punto es mriar como podemos aportar
<BartOC3> miren analizando el mundial se acaba el 13 de julio y se lo hacemos en agosoto seria  el 14 de agosto queda un mes
<linaporras> Frente al tema de la fecha... insisto en mi sugerencia de mirarlo más a fondo...
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, perfecto
<BartOC3> agosto pienso que es buena fecha..
<SergioMeneses> despues de 15na
<linaporras> pero en un mes el bolsillo no se recupera..
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, en julio es prima jeje
<BartOC3> llega la prima
<linaporras> mmm debo decir que en Colombia pocas personas gosan de ese elemento
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, pues si... pero los papas de la mayoria la tienen
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<linaporras> ... si tú lo dices...
<linaporras> septiembre no es viable?
<BartOC3> septiembre sfd
<SergioMeneses> hagamos esto
<BrayanBautista> SFD
<linaporras> oks..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, tiene razon
<linaporras> Agosto....
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, podemos abrir un hilo... de vida corta donde preguntemos por las posibles fechas
<linaporras> no da más... arbil SFD mayo cerca la mundial septiemreb sfd ocutbre campsu noviembre no diciembre menos y antes menos
<BartOC3> Es mas los pasajes apra esa fecha bajan porque no es temporada..
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, pero en 8 dias maximo cerrarlo
<SergioMeneses> te parece linaporras ?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, en agosto?
<linaporras> Pero no lo hagas abierto.... osea me refiero plantea las opciones sugiriendo agosto...
<BartOC3> Si SergioMeneses
<linaporras> xq si no vas a tener n-mil rtas
<linaporras> me parece..
<linaporras> si claro... no forever ..
<linaporras> sip la temporada acaba en Julio
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, pero entonces hagamos lo que te digo
<linaporras> eso si q es buena idea... los hoteles están más desocupaditos... etc
<linaporras> sip
<SergioMeneses> enviemos el email de las fechas
<linaporras> de una
<SergioMeneses> o bueno
<BartOC3> linaporras:  tenemos convenio con Cotelco...xD
<SergioMeneses> xD
<linaporras> yo sé...
<linaporras> eso ya lo había leído jaja
<linaporras> pero giual... en temporada baja nos va mejor..
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, \o/
<linaporras> :p
 * SergioMeneses hugs linaporras 
<SergioMeneses> bueno entonces debemos escoger en un puente de agosto
<BartOC3> Si
<SergioMeneses> me pareceria lo mejor
<SergioMeneses> por las razones expuestas
<linaporras> Bueno ps.... q no se discuta nunca más o por lo menos d aqui a Agosto del otro año... El Ubucon LA será en Cartagena de Indias!.... pero el siguiente q hagamos será en Bta :p
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, lo podemos rotar claro!...
<Fernando_> que bien!
<Fernando_> y el otro en Medellin!
<SergioMeneses> hay no Fernando_ ya no
<linaporras> fecha en Agosto: Jueves 14 al 18
<linaporras> xq es q el otro puente s el jueves 7 de agosto.... y en septiembre no hay puendes XD
<Fernando_> _I_
<SergioMeneses> el 7 de agosto sera muy encima?
<SergioMeneses> cuando cae?
<Fernando_> _|_
<Fernando_> es mejor el puente del 18
<BartOC3> 7 de agosto es como pesado...
<Fernando_> siento como un dejavu
<Fernando_> esta conversación ya la habiamos tenido
<Fernando_> y por varias razones dijimos que mejor el puente del 18
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, por eso se llama: ordenar la casa
<Fernando_> entre otras porque yo cumplo año el 17
<linaporras> uy si esa fecha buena
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, huy!
<SergioMeneses> de una
<SergioMeneses> entonces quedamos como fecha oficial el 14-18 de Agosto del 2014
<linaporras> pa festejarle a Fernadno jajajajja en Cartagena... jajjajaja lo echamos al mar... o le hacemos un monumento de arena
<linaporras> sip es la más sugerida
<SergioMeneses> bueno ...como nota aparte
<SergioMeneses> cuando se envie esta informacion a la lista general se queda abierto a sugerencias de la comunidad, como siempre
<linaporras> diga ps... otra vez entro en estado de suspenso
<SergioMeneses> asi que no esta firmado sobre piedra
<linaporras> si obvio....!
<BartOC3> Nota Adicional: tambien se tienen a 2 Discos para el PostUbuConLA
<SergioMeneses> sigamos para finalizar
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, eso es lo primero q se debe cuadrar
<linaporras> ps ahora con sde fija... y fecha en proceso... el tema central debe ser el programa y los patrocinios, no?
<SergioMeneses> #action enviar correo acerca de la reunion, resp SergioMeneses
<ubuntu-co-bot> ACTION: enviar correo acerca de la reunion, resp SergioMeneses
<Fernando_> aja
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, eso va para la proxima reunion
<SergioMeneses> patrocinios y tematicas
<SergioMeneses> sino seria muy pesado
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses: armar la agenda para la proxima reunion..
<SergioMeneses> #action armar agenda de la proxima reunion, resp. BartOC3
<ubuntu-co-bot> ACTION: armar agenda de la proxima reunion, resp. BartOC3
 * SergioMeneses loves ubuntu-co-bot 
<SergioMeneses> #action temas varios ubuconla Q&A
<ubuntu-co-bot> ACTION: temas varios ubuconla Q&A
<SergioMeneses> bueno compañeros ahora abrimos un espacio para preguntas en general
<SergioMeneses> o sugerencias que podamos tomar en cuenta
<BartOC3> Definir fechas para reuniones...!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, este horario esta bien?
<linaporras> mmm ps sugerencia... desconociendo cosas
<linaporras> SI lunes está perfecto!
<SergioMeneses> @todos? ↑↑↑
<linaporras> sugiero que el apostemos a traer a Mark
<SergioMeneses> la idea es una hora asi como vamos
<Fernando_> entonces deberiamos volver a mirar en una reunión el tema de lo que BartOC3 ya tiene gestionado?
<Fernando_> o ya linaporras esta enterada?
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, esa es la meta! ç
<BartOC3> Menos los lunes festivos...xD
<Fernando_> seria tremendo
<linaporras> ah y es importantisismo fijar la fecha... pa'comprar los pasajes pronto..
<linaporras> jajajjja
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, creo q no se moverá... a no ser algo muy raro
<SergioMeneses> per no creo
<linaporras> es verdad...
<linaporras> ah y ps lo que ya dije mirar como acercarlo m;as a la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, Fernando_ linaporras les parece si en cada reunion se discute acerca de la realizacion de la siguiente?
<SergioMeneses> en vez de tener un horario plano
<Fernando_> si
<Fernando_> +1
<linaporras> ps q se plantee como una pre - agenda
<BartOC3> +1
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, si eso va... yo decia la fecha
<linaporras> ahh oks
<linaporras> si perfecto!
<BartOC3> Proxima fecha..
<SergioMeneses> el proximo es festivo :S
<SergioMeneses> asi q lo podemos mover para el miercoles?
<SergioMeneses> antes de la reunion del concilio
<linaporras> jum sugiero Jueves
<SergioMeneses> jueves? Fernando_ BartOC3 BrayanBautista
<linaporras> para con eso de aqui allá ya ps el concilio conoce todo y ps pa' q aportemos ala
<Fernando_> ok
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, ¿
<BartOC3> Jueves  22. ok
<SergioMeneses> listo
<SergioMeneses> #action fecha para la proxima reunion Jueves 22 de Agosto, anotar en el email, resp SergioMeneses
<ubuntu-co-bot> ACTION: fecha para la proxima reunion Jueves 22 de Agosto, anotar en el email, resp SergioMeneses
<linaporras> a  q hora?
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos mas temas a discutir
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, a la misma
<SergioMeneses> 20:30
<Fernando_> ok
<linaporras> ok
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  vamos a invitar a los demas teams ? o enviar por la lista de UbuConLA
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, para la proxima si!
<SergioMeneses> de hecho la proxima será la primera oficial
<linaporras> sip, super
<SergioMeneses> esta es como dije: para cuadrar la casa
<linaporras> ps ya teniendo más claridad..
<linaporras> jajajjaa
<linaporras> :p
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, exacto!
<linaporras> pa no hacer el oso
<linaporras> jajajjajajaja
<BartOC3> Perfecto..
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<linaporras> y pa q Sergio no nos vacee en público
<linaporras> :(
<Fernando_> excelente
<Fernando_> se siente chevere el ambiente hoy
<Fernando_> ahora si comenzamos a jalar pal mismo lao
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, nunca hago eso en publico... sino seria un terrible CM
<linaporras> jajajajajjajajjajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, se nota el toque?
<linaporras> muero de risa....
<linaporras> si
<linaporras> agree
<linaporras> eso es lo más importnate al
<SergioMeneses> bueno creo que no hay mas?
<Fernando_> SergioMeneses, total
<linaporras> si ir a dormir
<linaporras> cómo q no
<linaporras> jajja
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, un segundo
<linaporras> bueno ps moachos, entonces Sergio importante la adelantada pa'todos los del concilio
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, Fernando_ BartOC3 los llamo un segundo por hangout
<linaporras> 1s
<linaporras> ok
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, perfecto!
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores damos por terminada la reunion
<BartOC3> Perfecto
<Fernando_> ok
<SergioMeneses> y estamos en contacto
<SergioMeneses> #endmeeting
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting ended Tue Aug 13 02:46:40 2013 UTC.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2013-2013-08-13-01.32.moin.txt
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses: no funciona el link...xD jejeje
<linaporras> nos va a vaciar otra vez
<linaporras> oh no
<linaporras> jajajjajajaj
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, Fernando_ llamada
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: kiai
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> hablamos en uco
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-08-15
<julianarmando> :)
<ferchogiraldo> Buenas
<andresmujica> hola ferchogiraldo
<ferchogiraldo> Como estas Andrés?
<andresmujica> hola SergioMeneses  julianarmando
<andresmujica> bien como va medallo?
<ferchogiraldo> Hoy tampoco tenemos reunión o que?
<ferchogiraldo> Bien mucho calor
<ferchogiraldo> Y Bogotá?
<andresmujica> mucho frio
<andresmujica> :)
<andresmujica> no se ferchogiraldo
<andresmujica> no se quien sea el moderador
<ferchogiraldo> Creo que ese es el problema, no esta definido
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ferchogiraldo julianarmando saludos!
<SergioMeneses> que pena andaba fuera
<ferchogiraldo> Ok
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ferchogiraldo tienen el link de la agenda?
<andresmujica> sip, lo ideal es que antes de que acaba la reunión se defina el siguiente moderador.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ++
<andresmujica> nop no veo agenda en el loco
<andresmujica> ni modos.
<andresmujica> igual me quedo por aca un rato por si cualquier cosa.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, me gustaria comentarle algo... pm?
<andresmujica> claro
<julianarmando> buenas no hay reunion?
<andresmujica> hola julianarmando  pues no hay agenda y no hay moderador...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, julianarmando ferchogiraldo pero uds son 3
<JHOSMAN> hay reunión?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, claro que si!
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JHOSMAN> :/
<JHOSMAN> me esperan
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, donde anda?
<JHOSMAN> en la calle
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, ok
<SergioMeneses> mientras vuelve fernando
<Fernando_> ya
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, Fernando_ JHOSMAN julianarmando julianarmando1 listos?
<Fernando_> listo
<JHOSMAN> osea inicen y ya ahora llego cuando esté en casa
<SergioMeneses> listo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, julianarmando ping
<Redstone_> Hola
<Fernando_> pong
<Fernando_> Hola Redstone_
<Redstone_> Que hay de nuevo?
<Fernando_> no mucho, todo como los mismo, pero muy bien!!
<Fernando_> y vos?
<simpleirc> buenas noches
<Fernando_> buenas noches simpleirc
<simpleirc> simpleirc = bart perdon voy a estar desde el cel ya q ando en el trabajo..
<SergioMeneses> simpleirc, neh
<BrayanBautista> buenas noches andresmujica Are0215 Fernando_ julianarmando SergioMeneses simpleirc
<Fernando_> ok bart
<andresmujica> hola BrayanBautista
<SergioMeneses> bueno hagamos esto.... yo armo en esta oportunidad, pero vamos sobre la marcha
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses, no
<SergioMeneses> no?
<andresmujica> dejelos que ellos lo hagan
<SergioMeneses> ok
<andresmujica> ellos tienen que aprender
<andresmujica> si no definen un moderador
<andresmujica> pues nada
<Fernando_> y bueno si hay qurom
<Fernando_> ?
<andresmujica> tienen que definir un moderador y que el moderador arme la agenda.
<Fernando_> julianarmando, esta?
<andresmujica> que den el paso!  Fernando_  o julianarmando
<andresmujica> tome alguna la moderación y arme agenda y guie.
<andresmujica> y ya
<andresmujica> no esperen a que otro lo haga.
<Fernando_> julianarmando, ping
<BrayanBautista> bueno muchas entonces como no hay moderación
<BrayanBautista> comencemos con los temas a tratar para construir la agenda.
<SergioMeneses> hacer una lista
<Fernando_> Bueno yo modero
<Fernando_> y hago el acta
<Fernando_> pero insisto no hay qurom
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, estan andresmujica julianarmando simpleirc y ud
<SergioMeneses> son la mayoria
<Fernando_> julianarmando, no esta
<Fernando_> esta conectado
<Fernando_> pero no esta
<Fernando_> andresmujica, es el contacto no es del concilio
<andresmujica> +1
<andresmujica> ;)
<Fernando_> entonces estamos bart y yo
<Fernando_> 1 hora y 10 minutos despues del inicio de la reunión
<Fernando_> :P
<andresmujica> entonces se debería cancelar por no quorum y enviar correo a la lista definiendo quien es el proximo modeador
<andresmujica> y yap
<andresmujica> no hay lio
<Fernando_> peroo
<Fernando_> tengo una propuesta
<Fernando_> hablemos
<Fernando_> no oficialmente
<SergioMeneses> como asi?
<Fernando_> ps no como reunión del concilio
<Fernando_> o no se convocar una reunión extra
<Fernando_> o nos quedamos esperando 15 dias?
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, lo importante es discutir acerca de la comunidad... siempre y cuando se cumpla el proposito
<Fernando_> exacto
<Fernando_> ps entonces hagamos reunión del concilio rapida
<andresmujica> sip claro !!  diría que si hay temas urgentes, si se siente que hay estancamiento o que se deben resolver temas importantes pues se puede programar...
<simpleirc> 15 dias ea mucho
<Fernando_> igual como no creo que se vayan a tomar decisiones no necesitamos qurom
<Fernando_> quorum
<simpleirc> programemos.para la otra semana
<SergioMeneses> simpleirc, aprovechemos que hay gente
<simpleirc> Sergiomeneses  +1
<Fernando_> temas para hablar
<Fernando_> campus
<Fernando_> ubuconla
 * JHOSMAN llega en silencio y se sienta: Buenas a tod@s ahora si :P
<Fernando_> ok con JHOSMAN ya hay quorum
<Fernando_> reunión rapida entonces
<JHOSMAN> u.u les dije que iniciaran...
<simpleirc> toquemoa el tema de campus-party
<Fernando_> ok
<BrayanBautista> perfecto.
<Fernando_> JHOSMAN,
<Fernando_> que nos puede decir
<JHOSMAN> si? Fernando_
<Fernando_> del proceso de campus
<JHOSMAN> Amm del campus
<JHOSMAN> yta se enviaron los dos acuerdos (Diego y yo) prefirmados
<JHOSMAN> estamos en espera de q los firmen allá para q los devuelvan firmados
<JHOSMAN> estoy a la espera de confirmación de transporte para las charlas, acampada y catgering
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, pero van a firmar y no les han confirmado eso?
<JHOSMAN> adicionalmente planteé el asunto de pagar las charlas y lo están estudiando tambien
<SergioMeneses> no se le ocurra
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: es un PRE-Acuerdo
<JHOSMAN> No es el contrato como tal
<JHOSMAN> usted ha recibido copia de los mails
<JHOSMAN> de las otras dos charlas, siguen en estudio para su aprobación
<simpleirc> Jhosman pero cual acuerdo de eso no sabíamos nada
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, puede ser.... pero yo le diria que sino le dan las mismas garantias de siempre no deberian firmar - en mi opinion
<JHOSMAN> por parde de la participación como tal de "Comuniadd Ubuntu CO" aún Verónica no ha informado nada, solo pidio los datos de UCO y ya....
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, me tocaria revisar porque tengo un poco de mail atrasado xD
<JHOSMAN> simpleirc:  no se de q habla
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: las garantias las acepta quien firma
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, el simpleirc es bart xD
<JHOSMAN> de igfual modo estoy presionando
<JHOSMAN> lo sé SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, por eso decia en mi opinion, alla ustdes jeje
<JHOSMAN> estoy presionando para que paguen charla, pasajes, catering y carpa (o alojamiento solo el día de la ponencia)
<JHOSMAN> copiaré algo del mail para q todos sepan
<JHOSMAN> Por favor, dame un poco de tiempo para ajustar el tema de la fecha del viaje ya que aún está algo lejos y debemos ajustar nuestras agendas personales y horarios (dime hay algúna fecha límite?). (si lo del fee es pago) esperamos poder contar con ello, ya que esto contribuye de algún modo a que nosotros como comunidad podamos seguir participando en e
<JHOSMAN> ste tipo de eventos de inclusión digital. Como te indicamos anteriormente somos una comunidad sin apoyo económico de algún tipo y justamente buscamos este tipo de espacios para poder cubrir pequeños gastos (como mandar a hacer pendones, impresiones y material publicitario) En verdad para nosotros sería muy importante y agradable poder contar con es
<JHOSMAN> te apoyo.
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, pues mande las copias de los mails a la lista del concilio
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: son básicamente los contratos
<JHOSMAN> y ya
<SergioMeneses> ah ok
<JHOSMAN> y pues se está tramitando todo
<JHOSMAN> cuando ya esté algo firme y pactado informaré
<JHOSMAN> ;)
<JHOSMAN> de comunidades como dije
<JHOSMAN> veronica no ha informado nada
<JHOSMAN> supongo que eso es despues de q abran  la venta al publico
<JHOSMAN> eso es todo amigos (con la voz de Porky de la Warner )
<Fernando_> bueno yo tengo una pregunta
<SergioMeneses> yo pense que el campus en medellin iba a ser mejor... pero que va xD
<Fernando_> si mal no estoy en una reunión habiamos dicho que yo iba a ser el contacto para la relación con campus
<SergioMeneses> o0
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_: si, eso creo pero por que no ha habido gestión?, bueno en mi caso me escribieron y seguí respondiendo hilos
<JHOSMAN> si desea estar al tanto, pues sería incluirlo en copia de los mails
<SergioMeneses> pero si JHOSMAN fue quien hizo la gestion ud no sabia Fernando_ ?
<JHOSMAN> aunque no veo la diferencia ya que todo lo están tramitando de manera virtual
<SergioMeneses> o se entero ahora?
<JHOSMAN> y las oficinas de futura y cosas se están tramitando en Bog
<Fernando_> yo no sabia
<SergioMeneses> entonces hay una falla enorme de comunicacion
<Fernando_> el problema no es quien
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, si hay diferencia y mucha... pero eso es tema de otro costal
<Fernando_> el problema es el como
<Fernando_> realmente no es un problema
<JHOSMAN> no entiendo
<simpleirc> el problema es comunicación
<Fernando_> sino una vaina para mejorar
<Fernando_> ps vea le digo
<Fernando_> usted se apersono de la relación con campus, muy bien
<Fernando_> pero informo cuando ya habia definido cosas
<Fernando_> que definion usted solo
<Fernando_> nunca consulto a ver que tal nos parecian las cosas a los demas miembros del concilio
<SergioMeneses> bueno Fernando_  JHOSMAN simpleirc eso ya esta hecho... no va de nada llorar sobre eso, para la proxima porque ya este año esta todo hecho :S
<Fernando_> personalmente eso no me parece bien hecho
<JHOSMAN> Bueno, y que hacer ahora?
<Fernando_> mejorar
<JHOSMAN> mm
<SergioMeneses> pues este año ya paso
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, mejorar no creo... a la proxima
<Fernando_> para las proximas
<andresmujica> de acuerdo con Fernando_   +1
<JHOSMAN> ;)
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, eso si
<JHOSMAN> Bueno, igual como digo
<SergioMeneses> ojala pues Fernando_ la proxima la tome usted :)
<JHOSMAN> Futura me contactó y ps les seguí el hilo, y les iba informando poco a poco
<JHOSMAN> next!
<Fernando_> bueno pero usted hubiera podido contestar, mira el contacto para este año es esta persona
<Fernando_> y les dabas mi correo
<Fernando_> eso no es dificil
<JHOSMAN> SI desea, lo puedo ahcer ahora no hay lio
<Fernando_> ni se perdia nada si se hacia asi
<JHOSMAN> de echo, Eva delegó a otra persona p
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, tenes razon pero ya no se puede hacer nada
<JHOSMAN> por q ella se fue de vacaciones
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a otro tema
<JHOSMAN> no tengo problema en ello
<SergioMeneses> ya lo hecho pues hecho esta
<Fernando_> no se trata de hacerlo ahora JHOSMAN
<Fernando_> sino de reconocer e identificar que se fallo en algo
<Fernando_> para que no vuelva a suceder
<Fernando_> no ma
<Fernando_> s
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN, Fernando_  tiene razón, dese cuenta que es muy similar a lo que paso el año pasado.  Esta bien tener la iniciativa y buscar soluciones, pero esto es una comunidad y las cosas se deben manejar contando con los demás, no por un solo lado.
<andresmujica> y Fernando_  nuevamente tiene razón
<JHOSMAN> umm bueno, está bien
<andresmujica> hay que entender el error para aprender de él.
<JHOSMAN> sigamos
<JHOSMAN> =)
<Fernando_> bueno ahora otro tema con eso
<Fernando_> es la negociación
<Fernando_> a mi me parece que tenemos que hacernos valorar
<Fernando_> en el sentido de que la o las conferencias deben tener unas condiciones favorables a la comundiad
<JHOSMAN> eso ya se está haciendo
<JHOSMAN> y estoy exigiendo pago monetario
<JHOSMAN> pero miren me dijeron esto
<Fernando_> y pasajes
<JHOSMAN> antes de responder
<Fernando_> y catering
<JHOSMAN> Dice Eva: "Respecto a los gastos del evento, nosotros en principio este año no contemplamos el fee de ninguno por conferencia, aunque estoy consultando vuestro caso concreto. Lo que sí que cubrimos son los gastos del transporte, puesto que vosotros estáis en Bogotá y tenéis que trasladaros a Medellín, y es lógico que nosotros costeemos los gastos q
<JHOSMAN> ue os supongan venir al evento para dar una charla. También catering y alojamiento (o una noche de hotel o toda la semana acampados, como prefiráis)."
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, en eso si esto de acuerdo! pero lo veo dificil sobre todo sin Manuel alla
<Fernando_> bien JHOSMAN
<Fernando_> asi es
<Fernando_> sino es asi, es preferible que no participemos
<JHOSMAN> por eso les digo
<Fernando_> lo que nos quiten hoy no nos lo vuelven a dar mañana
<JHOSMAN> se está tramitando y acordando todo
<Fernando_> demas que si, nadie ha dicho lo contrario
<Fernando_> repito el problema es la forma
<JHOSMAN> en mi caso, si no me dan garantías no iré
<Fernando_> asi es JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> pero estoy exigiendo
<Fernando_> sin garantias la comunidad no participa
<JHOSMAN> que se mejoren las condiciones
<Fernando_> pienso yo
<Fernando_> igual lo podemos someter a votación
<simpleirc> +1 Fernando
<JHOSMAN> por lo menos
<JHOSMAN> Diego acepta así
<JHOSMAN> pero estoy pidiendo mas!
<JHOSMAN> yo no aceptaría así
<JHOSMAN> pero bueno
<SergioMeneses> .... pues no conozco mucho la situacion pero JHOSMAN no creo que le mejoren mucho, si acazo el transporte :S
<Fernando_> bueno si no hay algo adicional que decir sobre campus
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: revise su mail por q ud le he enviado copias
<Fernando_> pasemos a otro tema
<JHOSMAN> next!
<SergioMeneses> bueno deberiamos seguir.... ya el campus esta practicamente listo lo que fue, fue
<andresmujica> Bueno
<andresmujica> sobre eso del $$$ yo tengo un comentario
<andresmujica> que pena.
<Fernando_> ok
<andresmujica> el año pasado entiendo que les pagaron a los conferencistas
<Fernando_> sino se generan comentarios importantes y aportantes sobre la intervención de andresmujica  entonces que sea lo ultimo sobre campus
<andresmujica> y pues cada uno recibe eso en compensación por su labor como conferencista principalmente y en cierta medida por su labor en la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, como siempre: pasajes, comida, hospedaje y viaticos ( el año pasado )
<andresmujica> pero es importante tener en cuenta que hay gastos
<andresmujica> digamos que pasajes comida viaticos hospedaje pues nada que ver
<andresmujica> el tema es el pago por conferencia
<andresmujica> en mi concepto... yo en mi caso particular
<andresmujica> no estoy diciendo que los demas lo deban hacer
<andresmujica> pero yo lo donaría a la comunidad
<andresmujica> de hecho el año pasado lo hice con lo de la autonoma
<andresmujica> para pagar impuestos
<andresmujica> o algo así
<andresmujica> pero si quisiera que tuevieran eso en mente
<andresmujica> no necesariamente tod
<andresmujica> pero si algo de aporte a la comunidad
<andresmujica> en especial importaciones
<andresmujica> como no se ha vuelto a recoger $$$
<JHOSMAN> Si, tiene razón.
<JHOSMAN> Eso mismo indiqué en el correo
<andresmujica> ahorita estamos como en -$120 y pico
<andresmujica> de una importación del año pasado
<andresmujica> del conference pack k llego la semana pasada
<andresmujica> y de cds que llegaron ayer
<JHOSMAN> Copio: "Adicionalmente si me gustaría tener mas información sobre la pregunta que te hice en el otro correo, ya que pues Ubuntu Colombia ha participado ya por varios años con Campus Party Colombia y para todas las charlas han sido pagas y se han cubierto costos de transporte y demás. Nosotros si somos una comunidad, pero somos un grupo de personsa
<JHOSMAN> que trabajamos en torno sn recurso alguno, no tenemos una empresa o entidad que nos de dinero por las actividades que nosotros realizamos (como si lo hacen otras comunidades) y sería importante poder contar con algún tipo de apoyo para poder participar."
<JHOSMAN> :o llegó material?
<andresmujica> sip ahi lo tengo
<andresmujica> para mandar a sfds
<andresmujica> y una cachucha para SergioMeneses  y el libro (no he abierto la caja entonces no se si este ahi)
<SergioMeneses> hay que hacer un listado de las ciudades que van a participar :D
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, la cachucha para forigua... a mi laura me mando una ;)
<SergioMeneses> de las nuevas
 * JHOSMAN perdon por el OT: Solicité material para la semana linux UD allí se puede recoger Dinero para cubrir gastos
<andresmujica> pero bueno, eso era.  no tengo mas que decir del campus.  No le pongan tanta tiza, mas bien disfruten que eso se ve cheveré.
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: no se si Cristian Gaitan le entregó el Dinero del Flisol?
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN, sip $40k pero eso fue hace rato!
<JHOSMAN> listo
<linaelizabeth> Wenas
<JHOSMAN> wenas
<Fernando_> entonces continuamos?
<Fernando_> linaelizabeth, hola
<andresmujica> hola dra linaelizabeth
<linaelizabeth> Como estan?
<andresmujica> Y CON ESO TERMINAMOS LA REUNION
<andresmujica> gracias por venir
<andresmujica> :P
<JHOSMAN> Bueno, nos vemos en 15 dia!
<BrayanBautista> hola doctora ;)
<linaelizabeth> Muchachos acabo de llegar a Ibague al Ii encuentro de comubidsdes digitales del MINTIC
<linaelizabeth> Ash bueno chao
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<BrayanBautista> y como te termino de ir lina.
<linaelizabeth> Me eegalan el log al.correo xfa!
<andresmujica> linaelizabeth, te estamos tomando del pelo
<andresmujica> apenas comenzo la reunión
<linaelizabeth> Ps congelada con ese aire aacondicionado
<linaelizabeth> Jajaja
<Fernando_> bueno continuemos
<linaelizabeth> Pero.me quedonsin bateria enen unoa 5 mins jajaj
<JHOSMAN> =/
<Fernando_> lo personal por ubuntu-co
<JHOSMAN> Bueno sigamos...
<Fernando_> ubuconla
<Fernando_> hubo una reunión  el lunes
<Fernando_> estuvimos, SergioMeneses bart linaelizabeth y yo (llegue un poco  tarde)
<JHOSMAN> y yooo
<Fernando_> linaelizabeth y SergioMeneses  nos pueden contar las conclusiones mas importantes de la reunión
<Fernando_> aa que pena yo no lo vi JHOSMAN
<BrayanBautista> y yo tambien. :p
<SergioMeneses> aqui esta el log de esa reunion http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/13/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<Fernando_> cierto a BrayanBautista si lo  vi
<SergioMeneses> yo quede de enviar email hoy... pero llegue muy tarde de la oficina :S el viernes a mas tardar estara :D
<linaelizabeth> Jajaja
<linaelizabeth> La conclusión
<linaelizabeth> Es que vamos a hacee la Ubucon en Cartagena sin mas ni mmas
<linaelizabeth> Y ps todos a apoyar la.inciatica
<SergioMeneses> y la fecha es de mañana en un año
<SergioMeneses> asi que atentos
<linaelizabeth> sergio va a enviar un resumen de los q ya esta al.concilio yvse espera la.participacion activa de todoa sus miembros
<Fernando_> ok
<Fernando_> algo mas que decir sobre el tema?
<SergioMeneses> bueno y quedamos de reunirnos de mañana en 8 a las 8:30pm
<Fernando_> andresmujica, alguna pregunta? sugerencia?
<andresmujica> lo que yo digo al respecto
<andresmujica> es que sin importar la ciudad
<andresmujica> se debe trabajar como equipo
<andresmujica> y sacar el proyecto adelante
<linaelizabeth> Agree +1
<Fernando_> +1
<andresmujica> que no se queden unos por un lado con información
<andresmujica> y otros con ganas de ayudar pero sin saber como
<simpleirc> sergiomeneses via hangout
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, Fernando_ linaelizabeth el acta de la reunion esta en http://joseeantonior.com/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2013-2013-08-13-01.32.moin.txt
<andresmujica> creo que lo importante es eso.
<simpleirc> andresmujica +1
<linaelizabeth> +10000
<SergioMeneses> total
<Fernando_> personalmente quiero resaltar el compromiso de bart con ese tema desde un principio
<Fernando_> asi como el buen trabajo que han realizado conjuntamente SergioMeneses y bart
<linaelizabeth> (Celular down)
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, ya como acabo la edicion 2013 podemos seguir ahora si en publico con los preparativos
<ofprieto_> hola buenas noches disculpen lo tarde pero acabo de llegar de la u que punto ban :D o/
<Fernando_> ok SergioMeneses
<Fernando_> ok ofprieto_
<Fernando_> vamos en el punto 2
<Fernando_> terminado ya
<Fernando_> que era la ubuconla
<Fernando_> vamos para el 3
<Fernando_> quien propone el punto 3?
<JHOSMAN> Fin? :P
<linaelizabeth> Pues
<linaelizabeth> Sibtengonun punro 3
<simpleirc> retomar proyectos....
<linaelizabeth> Pero.x bateria lo dejo pa la.proxima
<Fernando_> ok linaelizabeth
<Fernando_> bart
<linaelizabeth> Y es q de  aqui a 15 dias
<Fernando_> +1
<linaelizabeth> Toos pensemos en lo que vamos a proyectar para llo que quesa del ano
<linaelizabeth> Y parabel.proximo
<linaelizabeth> Xq andamos.ccomo down y off
<SergioMeneses> o0
<linaelizabeth> Y os ya plantwar Proyectos estructuradia
<BrayanBautista> SFD
<linaelizabeth> No se sisi ya hablarin de campus
<linaelizabeth> Q es un tma importabte
<Fernando_> ya hablamos de campus
<JHOSMAN> Amm
<JHOSMAN> yo tengo
<JHOSMAN> una cosa
<JHOSMAN> ya tengo un VPS de esos de EduVPS
<JHOSMAN> pensé en montar UT ahí simpleirc
<JHOSMAN> y el Ubuntu Tour (actualizado) ya que jorge no quizo actualizarlo, le envié el requerimiento y no quiso
<simpleirc> yo pienso que nos deberíamos mas en relizar proyectos...que eventos...porque solo nos estamos.volviendo una comunidad de particpar en eventos y yap....
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, yo pense q iba a hablar de juju o maas jajaja
<JHOSMAN> Pero JuJu vale mucho
<JHOSMAN> bueno, eso estuve leyendo la otra ves
<JHOSMAN> bueno se puede usar para lo q sea
<JHOSMAN> No se si estoy en lo correcto
<SergioMeneses> juju no vale nada
<SergioMeneses> landscape es pago pero juju no
<JHOSMAN> Ahh
 * SergioMeneses tiene juju en el laptop
<simpleirc> jhsoman montelo y cualquiera cosa de configuracion le paso el archivo q hay en el otro server
<JHOSMAN> entonces leí mal
<JHOSMAN> vi q valia X dolares /mes
<JHOSMAN> Bueno, SergioMeneses y que podríamos montar en ese JuJu
<JHOSMAN> si, yo se para q sirve
<JHOSMAN> pero a la comunidad, para q le serviría?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> terminemos la reunion para q no quede esto en el log
<linaelizabeth> Jjajja sergio pone disciplina
<Fernando_> que es juju?
<linaelizabeth> Me regalan el.log xfa! Al.correo. si son tan amables!
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_:  http://juju.ubuntu.com
<JHOSMAN> simpleirc: en estos dias cuadraré bien el UT
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: que se le ocurre para el JuJu?
<Fernando_> voy
<JHOSMAN> Esta es la IP del server http://162.213.195.41/
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, eso es un servicio de orquestacion ... en eso no se monta nada, es como un apt en la nube para q no se pierda
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: yo se
<JHOSMAN> u.u
<simpleirc> Jhosman mañana le paso el archivo  de configuración
<JHOSMAN> pero digo, para que sería util a la comunidad?
<SergioMeneses> entonces porq pregunta lo que pregunta?
<JHOSMAN> simpleirc:  lsito
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, jeje hay un monton de cosas!
<SergioMeneses> terminemos la reunion o sigamos
<JHOSMAN> Ejemplos... (lo digo por que no todos aquí lo tienen claro)
<andresmujica> chao chicos y linaelizabeth  ... un abrazo
<simpleirc> [22:34:51] <simpleirc> yo pienso que nos deberíamos mas en relizar proyectos...que eventos...porque solo nos estamos.volviendo una comunidad de particpar en eventos y yap....
<linaelizabeth> Jajajaja buena idea
<linaelizabeth> Abrazo andrew
<JHOSMAN> chao andresmujica
<Fernando_> chao andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> simpleirc, totalmente de acuerdo
<SergioMeneses> en un hangout podriamos hacer un balance de los actuales y los factibles
<Fernando_> +1 simpleirc
<Fernando_> pongamoslo para la próxima reunión?
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, jaja noooo
<SergioMeneses> o sino no sale nunca
<BrayanBautista> +1 SergioMeneses
<simpleirc> programemos.un hangout para hablar de los proyectos....y sale
<Fernando_> ok
<Fernando_> para que dia?
<Fernando_> lunes festivo en la noche?
<Fernando_> tipo 8
<BrayanBautista> muy temprano trabajo ese dia jejej
<simpleirc> informacion: los.fines de semana ando ausente del 2.0...xd
<SergioMeneses> no se si este lunes porq creo q subo a bucaramanga
<linaelizabeth> Jum
<SergioMeneses> pero si uds pueden de una
<SergioMeneses> me pasan el log
<Fernando_> no ya muchos dijeron que no
<Fernando_> miercoles 9:00 pm?
<simpleirc> el.proximo miercoles a las 8
<Fernando_> miercoles 21
<simpleirc> +1 fernando
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, si puede ser
<SergioMeneses> pero a las 8 o 8:30
<SergioMeneses> no tsan tarde sino no salimos jeje
<BrayanBautista> miercoles 21:00 +1
<Fernando_> 8:30 rntonces
<Fernando_> entonces
<simpleirc> perfecto fernando...
<BrayanBautista> listo fernando ;)
<Fernando_> bueno algo mas?
<Fernando_> hablamos del concilio?
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, yo creo que ese tema lo deberian tocar por la lista
<linaelizabeth> Ok
<JHOSMAN> aja
<SergioMeneses> es algo que puede ser muy largo, demorado y que a lo mejor se necesiten varias opiniones
<Fernando_> ok
<SergioMeneses> y digo la lista del concilio
<Fernando_> ok
<SergioMeneses> ya que son los directos implicados
<Fernando_> entonces, algún otro tema?
<Fernando_> o finalizamos la reunión?
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, yo diria que acabemos, son casi las 23
<SergioMeneses> :S
<Fernando_> +1
<Fernando_> entonces se termina la reunión
<Fernando_> mcuhas gracias por asistir
<Fernando_> mañana o el viernes hago el acta
<SergioMeneses> como consejo muchachos... hay que ser mas concretos y no alejarnos tanto de los temas
<simpleirc> ibueno yo los dejos me voy para la casa es tarde..
<Fernando_> elección del próximo moderador
<ofprieto_> agradezco el log llegue muy tarde :(
<Fernando_> ok ofprieto_ el log creo que si es inmediato
<Fernando_> SergioMeneses, ?
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_: no es inmediato
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, si... en el servidor de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> el log de ubuntu-co-bot es el que se demora jeje
<simpleirc> yo colaboró como moderador para la.proxima reunión ...
<Fernando_> aa aok
<Fernando_> pero para mañana ya estara verdad?
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, BrayanBautista http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/
<JHOSMAN> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/15/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<JHOSMAN> no esta todo
<JHOSMAN> mas tarde sale
<JHOSMAN> todo
<SergioMeneses> si... tiene un delay porque es en tiempo real
<SergioMeneses> pero ya mañana lo puede poner, eso es lo de menos
<Fernando_> ok
<SergioMeneses> aunque no queda como el de ubuntu-co-bot
<Fernando_> entonces bart próximo moderador
<JHOSMAN> aios q tengo q madrugar
<Fernando_> yo igual
<Fernando_> adios
<Fernando_> suerte a todos
<ofprieto_> me gusta linaelizabeth  haaaaaaaaaaayyyy xD+
<ofprieto_> caballero BrayanBautista como esta
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-08-12
<elcazador> buenos dias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-08-14
<linaporras> Hola
<julianarmando> Buenas noches linaporras andresmujica carlosNeyPastor ubuntulog xD
<linaporras> Jrje
<linaporras> Tenemos temas pendientes de la agenda pasasa
<andresmujica> hola linaporras julianarmando como van?
<linaporras> Mejorando :ñ
<julianarmando> Bien bien :D
<julianarmando> empezamos?
<julianarmando> Ahi llego Jhosman
<julianarmando> lina esta, esta andres, somos 4?
<julianarmando> hay dos que no vienen que son bart
<julianarmando> y seergio meneses
<andresmujica> ok
<linaporras> Sip
<JHOSMAN> aqui ando revisando el doc del proyecto
<andresmujica> uds diran…
<linaporras> Mmm
<linaporras> Ps hay que continuar a partir de la agenda de la reu pasasa
<andresmujica> oki
<linaporras> Entonces ps quien nos enlaza...
<linaporras> Y quien modera?
<JHOSMAN> no se
<JHOSMAN> xD
<linaporras> Mmm
<linaporras> Y anton
<linaporras> Asi como graves
<JHOSMAN> yo no puedo hacerlo ahora
<elizabeth> mmm
<elizabeth> mientras
<elizabeth> revisaron la carta
<elizabeth> ?
<elizabeth> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/803/detail/
<elizabeth> esta es la agenda
<andresmujica> La carta esta perfecta
<elizabeth> falan 2 temas de eso y el que agrego de la carta que es un pendiente de la reu pasada...
<andresmujica> no debemos nombrar a nadie en particular
<andresmujica> y debe ser dirigida a los interesados
<andresmujica> creo que esta perfect
<elizabeth> osea estaría lista para publicar?
<elizabeth> la pregunta entonces aparte de la persona que nos contactó a quien debemos hacerle llegar la carta, donde más la colocamos?
<julianarmando> la carta
<julianarmando> hay algo que no me gusta
<elizabeth> y pregunto: hay algún formato o membrete para esto?
<elizabeth> tell us
<julianarmando> dice que manifiesta que no tiene relacion contra-actual alguna
<julianarmando> con quien o que?
<andresmujica> elizabeth: lo estoy buscando...
<elizabeth> pues con nadie
<elizabeth> no hay relación contraactual
<elizabeth> alguna
<elizabeth> osea no existe..
<julianarmando> pues comprendo, aunque para mi seria mas claro si dijera que no tiene relacion contra-actual con ninguna empresa ni institucion ni nada
<JHOSMAN> se puede poner en Google Drive en formato PDF
<JHOSMAN> en la cuenta de UCO
<JHOSMAN> de Google
<andresmujica> julianarmando:  sería "no tiene relación contractual empresa o entidad alguna"
<andresmujica> con
<andresmujica> perdón me falto el con
<julianarmando> eso, asi me pareceria que queda mas clara la cosa :D
<andresmujica> si les parece corrijalo de una vez en el docu
<julianarmando> ¿Les parece?
<andresmujica> a ver si encuentro el formato para ponerlo de una vez..
<andresmujica> +1
<elizabeth> oks ya voy
<elizabeth> a mi me parece
<elizabeth> julain porfa corrigelo ene l doc
<elizabeth> mientras andrew encuentra el formato
<elizabeth> :D
<elizabeth> habiendo hablado de eso, entonces podemos pasar al siguiente punto
<julianarmando> Asi quedo "manifiesta que por lo anterior no tiene relación contra-actual con empresa o entidad alguna"
<elizabeth> ok
<elizabeth> el siguiente tema es el de objetivos y metas
<elizabeth> Este es el bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-documentacion/+bug/1331918
<elizabeth> https://titanpad.com/av28kfqQIB
<elizabeth> este el pad
<elizabeth> y parece que nadie opina :'(
<andresmujica> listo, ya le hice correcciones de redacción y le puse le logo
<andresmujica> quedo super!
<andresmujica> pues yo lo veo super bien.. Corregir lo de la conferencia.. algo así como aprovechando la experiencia obtenida en la organización de la ubunconla 2014, transmitir dicho conocimiento a otras comunidades de la región.
<andresmujica> la última linea de lo que escribí hace referencia al pad
<elizabeth> got it jajjaja
<JHOSMAN> yo tambien lo veo super bien
<elizabeth> bueno ... pero mmm no tantos aportes...
<elizabeth> sinceramente creo que a eso se le debería trabajar más..
<elizabeth> si comparan con las previas ps cambios así q se digan cambios ps...
<andresmujica> ya comparti en pdf el comunicado, sería publicarlo por redes sociales y demas…
<andresmujica> elizabeth:  lo de las poblaciones vulnerables me parece superb.
<andresmujica> la verdad es que me parece que estan bien porque son objetivos medibles y con limites de tiempo.
<andresmujica> la vez pasada no los pudimos cumplir
<elizabeth> mmmm
<elizabeth> ps mmm
<elizabeth> siendo así ...
<andresmujica> quizas lo que se debe hacer esta vez es crear un plan de acción, o items accionables por cada objetivo
<andresmujica> y si puedo ser HEREJE… lo que yo haría… y voy a ser HEREJE
<elizabeth> yo sueriria como ultima idea, que trataramos de visibilizar mas ese hilo en la lsita
<elizabeth> jajjauy
<andresmujica> es poner por cada objetivo esa acción, en vez de los proyectos tan mentados que tenemos....
 * andresmujica se esconde… jijijijijijiji
<JHOSMAN> Yo comparto el doc
<andresmujica> elizabeth:  de acuerdo contigo.. enviarlos así como los tienes (con la corrección de la conferencia) para ver la gente que opina
<andresmujica> julianarmando:  que dice
<elizabeth> quiero pedirl e a laguno de ustedes que mueva ese hilo, para que no sea yo otra vez sino que alguien lo reviva
<elizabeth> pues pensaría que  deberíamos mmm crear indicadores para que fuera tod más medible, y mriar como los poryectos se unen a cada objetivo ..
<JHOSMAN> la cuestion es q seria mas traajo
<JHOSMAN> quien lo hace? lo veo complicado ahora
<julianarmando> Pero el desarrollo y la consecusion de estos proyectos no lo vamos a liderar nosotros ni va a estar de cierto modo en nuestras manos, no es algo masomenos raro, poner unos objetvos y unas metas para que sea trabajo de los que nos vendrian a remplazar?
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: por favor dele permiso PUBLICOS
<JHOSMAN> al PDF
<elizabeth> xmmm
<elizabeth> ps son de la cominidad...
<elizabeth> chicos no me sineot bien
<elizabeth> croe qu eme retirare un momento...
<andresmujica> JHoki
<JHOSMAN> esta pidiendo usuario y clave de Google
<JHOSMAN> me avisa andresmujica
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: como hago eso
<JHOSMAN> en las propiedades del documento
<JHOSMAN> Compartir con: PUBLICO
<andresmujica> yapp
<andresmujica> ya encontre
<andresmujica> pls valida
<JHOSMAN> listo ya
<elizabeth> Creo que se desonectaron...
<elizabeth> ah no solo Juliancho
<elizabeth> chicos que pena con uds,,, es que no me he recuperado del todo y me dio un ataque de dolor horrible
<elizabeth> pero im back!
<elizabeth> el doc quedó bacano
<elizabeth> hay que distribuirlo
<elizabeth> y del hilo de metas
<elizabeth> hay que revivir el hilo pero de la lista general xfa
<andresmujica> auch
<JHOSMAN> andres lo puede enviar?
<JHOSMAN> yo ya lo comparti en las redes
<andresmujica> oki
<andresmujica> a donde
<andresmujica> a la lista ???
<andresmujica> eso que significa
<andresmujica> Solicitud para compartir
<andresmujica> ￼
<andresmujica> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7DmLBgZ8TJAc3JJSnV1Yld2dVk/edit?usp=sharing_erl&userstoinvite=haroldholguin@gmail.com
<andresmujica> Eres el propietario de este elemento y mailto:haroldholguin@gmail.com te solicita que lo compartas con:
<andresmujica> +
<andresmujica> mailto:haroldholguin@gmail.com
<andresmujica> Solicitud para compartir
<andresmujica> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7DmLBgZ8TJAc3JJSnV1Yld2dVk/edit?usp=sharing_erl&userstoinvite=haroldholguin@gmail.com
<andresmujica> Eres el propietario de este elemento y mailto:haroldholguin@gmail.com te solicita que lo compartas con:
<andresmujica> +
<andresmujica> mailto:haroldholguin@gmail.com
<linaporras> Mmmm
<JHOSMAN> es q mujica lo dejo priado
<JHOSMAN> privado y personas querian leer
<JHOSMAN> pero ya
<elizabeth> jjajaja
<elizabeth> :p
<elizabeth> xfa revivan el hilo q les digo
<elizabeth> :p
<JHOSMAN> cual hilo?
<linaporras> El hilo de metas y objetivos de uco
<JHOSMAN> ah
<JHOSMAN> :P
<JHOSMAN> ok
<elizabeth> :;p
<andresmujica> chaus
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-08-10
<jcqr123> ola ke asen
<SaMe> jcqr123: Fori saludos
<bartoc3> BUenas
<Fori> igual no hay quorum
<bartoc3> Es que estos horarios de reuniones casi imposible
<Fori> Pueden llamar a brayan y a oscar
<bartoc3> asi no se puede
<bartoc3> xD
<Fori> mano estaba un jueves
<Fori> no funciono
<SaMe> Fori: claro que hay qorum
<Fori> estana un masrtes
<SaMe> estamos jcqr123 bartoc3 y yo
<Fori> tampoco
<Fori> pero yo no soy nada
<Fori> ni miembro de ubuntu colombia soy
<SaMe> Fori: si... ud es muy dejado
<SaMe> bueno pero con bartoc3 y jcqr123 y Fori podemos hacermo algo... no?
<jcqr123> nosotros tampoco somos del concilio oficialmente aun....
<bartoc3> +1 jcqr123
<bartoc3> somos unos simples mortales...xD
<SaMe> jcqr123: bartoc3 se supone que enviabamos eso esta semana
<bartoc3> Haganlo oficilamente y cambiamos este horario de reuniones
<bartoc3> y nos ponemos a trabajar
<bartoc3> xD
<bartoc3> o empezamos
<SaMe> bartoc3: jcqr123  y a uds que horario les sirve?
<bartoc3> Lunes a Jueves
<bartoc3> 08 o 0pm
<Fori> No mano mas bien que oscar y brayan elijan horario que pereza
<Fori> :(
<jcqr123> paila entresemana a esa hora ando en la universidad
<SaMe> es que el problema es la universidad :(
<Fori> Si mano
<jcqr123> a mi este horario me parece que esta bien
<jcqr123> lo que falta es compromiso de la gente
<Fori> Pero vean algo
<Fori> Todos somos seres humanos y estamos expuestos a improvistos
<SaMe> jcqr123: pero esta vez nos estamos reuniendo mas seguido
<Fori> pero ni oscar ni brayan dicen vea no puedo entrar
<SaMe> toca entonces es mover todo por la lista de correo
<jcqr123> exacto si no pueden estar avisen
<jcqr123> y listo
<Fori> aunque oscar participa mas pero brayan si nulo
<SaMe> bueno toca entonces hablar con ellos
<SaMe> pues no podemos hacer elecciones cada 2 meses
<SaMe> :(
<Fori> Oscar se quedo sin datos
<Fori> y que se excusa
<SaMe> bien
<SaMe> bueno entonces pues dejemos los temas para la lista ....
<SaMe> pero bartoc3 nos puede compartir algo de la ubucon colombia?
<bartoc3> Si SaMe
<bartoc3> Pues el sabado me reuni con los interesados.. y solo asistieron los de monteria
<bartoc3> y pues ellos ya cuentan con el sitio... confirmado solo es confirmar la fecha y ellos comienzan a moverse con ayuda de nosotros
<SaMe> si yo no pude :(
<bartoc3> ellos ya asistieron a la ubuconla 2014
<SaMe> cual seria el sitio?
<bartoc3> y son miembros oficiales
<SaMe> si yo los conozco :)
<bartoc3> 1. Universidad de Cordoba
<bartoc3> 2.  Centro de Converciones de Monteria
<bartoc3> Si confirmamos la fecha con tiempo se puede realizar en el centro de converciones de monteria
 * jcqr123 dice que not bad
<SaMe> bartoc3: seria muy loco mover la fecha para Febrero?
<jcqr123> se me hace prudente la verdad
<bartoc3> Creo que seria mejor SaMe y asi realizamos algo super elegante a gran escala...
<bartoc3> y asi poder solicitar apoyo hasta canonical..  y nos daria mas tiempo de hacerlo en el centro de conversiones
<SaMe> bartoc3: claro... para sobre todo los pasajes
<SaMe> claro claro
<SaMe> bartoc3: algo bien jalado
<SaMe> y mas bien para el aniversario podemos hacer una reunion bien chevere
<bartoc3> Perdon
<bartoc3> si algo bien chevere
<SaMe> bueno me parece que podemos trabajar sobre eso
<SaMe> con un requipo y todo
<SaMe> -r
<bartoc3> Pongo fecha tentativa Viernes 5 y Sabado 6 de Febrero
<SaMe> bueno no hablemos de fecha todavia
<bartoc3> lo que es que en febrero no hay festivo
<SaMe> hablemos con ellos primero a ver que piensan de la idea
<SaMe> pues ellos son los locales
<SaMe> :)
<bartoc3> ahora que nos unan a la lista del concilio les envio un correo
 * jcqr123 lee atentamente y le suena la idea de febrero
<SaMe> listo listo
<SaMe> yo me comprometo a hacer eso mañana
<SaMe> lo de la inclusion y el mensaje
<SaMe> vamos a mover todo esta semana
<bartoc3> perfecto
<SaMe> es mas tengo pensado revivir los blueprints del sitio web
<bartoc3> perfecto SaMe
<SaMe> bueno señores vamos saliendo entonces
<SaMe> :)
<SaMe> estamos pendientes
<SaMe> gracias por venir
<SaMe> :)
<bartoc3> nos vemos
<SaMe> esta semana legalizamos sus puestos
<SaMe> ;)
<jcqr123> hablamos entonces
<jcqr123> que esten bien
